# Homemade Stealth Cabinet- Lots of pics!



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome to my first thread. First, I should thank all of the good people here at Rollitup who have helped me to learn so much in a short time. 

I started to plan for this wardrobe cabinet and grow back in Jan 2010 but didnt actually get started until the cab arrived in late Feb. I ordered this cab and had to wait 3 weeks until it was delivered which gave me a lot of time to think about what I was going to do.maybe too much time. I changed my plans several times but eventually got a fairly good idea of what I wanted to do. 
Mostly, I want it be stealthy. It needs to be quiet and look like it belongs in my bedroom. I am also a bit lazy so it needs to be as self sustaining as possible.
I welcome all comments and questions so fire away!

First pic is the cab as it was meant to be built. I decided to not use the divider and shelves so I would have room to grow 3-4 plants up to three feet or a little taller. I think it was a good choice and later I will tell you why.
It finally was delivered about the third week of Feb but without any of the hardware except for the hinges and door magnets. No problem. Ill get started.

The basic shell is assembled. I added a few angle clips to the bottom side for strength. BTW, I had very few tools to do this. I had a Skilsaw, cordless drill, a pair of Kleins pliers, hammer, tape measure, some bits and a couple of screwdrivers. Oh yeah, and a Swiss army knife.
I started gluing strips of 1/8 polyfoam made for door thresholds to the inside with 3M adhesive spray. I made sure that the polyfoam covered the places where the fans will be cut in.

Be back soon with the next post.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Ive added a layer of underlayment to the back with two good coats of primer/ sealer. I found that, in this case, it is better to not cut the pieces to fit tightly. You will have less vibration transferred to the outside if you leave a gap between pieces and caulk it.

The inside has been insulated and doubled with the underlayment board. I dont want to add any more weight to the doors, so I only used IR Blocker. The IR Blocker has a layer of polyfoam sandwiched between 2 Mylar sheets. 

I added a two inch strip of underlayment to the front at the top and a three inch piece at the bottom to make it more rigid since I will not be using any of the shelves or divider. The three inch piece at the bottom will also serve another purpose. You will see later.

I had to notch the front edge where the hinges will be so I can add them later. It will also let me adjust or remove them if I needed.

I should have cleaned it a little before I took this shot but you get the idea. You can also see that I held all of the interior wood back about 3/8 from the front for weather stripping.

Holes have been drilled for three 120mm exhaust fans at the top and two 80mm intake fans at the bottom. I had to buy a three inch and a four inch hole saw to cut the holes. Believe me, they are very proud of these hole saws at Lowes! 

I located the intake holes so they will not blow into the back of the pots but just above them for better air movement and cooling.
In the next post I will start to install the equipment.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey ppl, I'm still movin along but it seems like it's takin forever.

Pic 1
Ive mounted the casework adapters for the exhaust fans. It is a kit made by Silenx for media cabinet cooling. 


Pics 2 & 3
This is where the three inch strip helps out. I have installed a PVC shower pan liner to the bottom about two inches high for leaks or spills. It should hold about seven gallons of water. I used the 3M spray for the shower pan too. 


Pic 4
I welded the corner seams with PVC cement but a little silicone caulk wont hurt.


Pic 5
IR Block has been installed on the entire interior. The layer of polyfoam inside will add some sound insulation.


Pic 6
I couldnt find a square to round adapter for the fans that I liked, so I made some from the leftover materials. The hole saws are coming in handy now.


Pics 7 &8
I am using a kit made by Silenx designed to cool media cabinets. It is a 5 channel controller and 2 fans. I want another exhaust fan so I bought one more.


Pics 7 & 8
I am using a kit made by Silenx designed to cool media cabinets. It is a 5 channel controller and 2 fans. I want another exhaust fan so I bought one more.
Here are the fan assemblies. They consist of a fan mounting plate (included with the Silenx fan kit), fan, and square to round adapter. Two of them have a plastic duct extension to bring them out to the middle of the cab for a better airflow pattern. The one for the center has only a mesh pencil cup from Office Depot which will be a DIY carbon filter. The pencil cup also fits nicely onto the duct extensions. The filters will be added later to the duct extensions. 
All of the pieces have been screwed together and caulked with silicone where they join.


Pic 9 & 10
All of the fans have been installed. The three exhaust fans are 38-104 cfm and the two intakes are 13-34 cfm for a negative pressure. Of course, when I add the carbon filters, it will be lower but not too much. The two corner exhaust and two intakes will all run off of the same controller continuously or whenever I need them. The center exhaust will run at full speed on a 12v dc adapter timed with the lights. I am using a wrap of Honeywell Universal carbon filter sheet around the pencil cups and a piece of the same material between the fans and the grills of the intakes for any air that may seep out when they are not running. I also put light traps made of 1/8 Elmers foam board on the back side of the cab for the intakes. 

Pic 11

Here, at the top, you can see the aluminum tubing with screw hooks for hanging lights and whatever. 

Feel free to jump in anytime and add your comments, criticisms or whatever. 

More to come...


----------



## sloshedcookie (Mar 27, 2010)

wow looking good mate keep us up to date


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

sloshedcookie said:


> wow looking good mate keep us up to date


Thanks a lot SC and welcome. Glad you could show up. I will be posting more today. It should only get better. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Mylar (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously impressed! Inspired. Nice job.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey everybody...
I lost about half of my pics to a bad media card so I will take new ones of what I have done. They will not show the work in progress though. Sorry about the quality of the pics. I am definitely not a photographer!  lol


Pics 1 & 2
Foam weather strip was applied into the groove at the edges of the cab to seal the doors.

Pics 3 & 4
I used a couple of door sweeps for sealing the door edges on the left door where they meet in the center. Pic 3 makes it look like the sides are warped but it's just optical confusion.

Pic 5 
Barrel bolts were used at the top and bottom of the left door to hold it closed.

Pics 6 & 7
To finish up the door hardware, I used a cabinet style camlock on the right door. It's not burglar proof but it will keep the honest people out.

Be back soon with more...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Mylar said:


> Seriously impressed! Inspired. Nice job.


Hey Mylar,
Appreciate it! I have been known to worry about details too much but I do enjoy making things. 
Thanks for coming by and I hope you will stay tuned.


----------



## Mylar (Mar 27, 2010)

No doubt. I have never grown, workn on my set ups and dry runs right now. Veg is done, workn on flower room. I'm picky and anal bout stuff too (just eliminates variables.) Cant wait to get going though. Just started germ last night. I will post as soon as I have substantial info. Continue with the updates looks sick!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Mylar said:


> No doubt. I have never grown, workn on my set ups and dry runs right now. Veg is done, workn on flower room. I'm picky and anal bout stuff too (just eliminates variables.) Cant wait to get going though. Just started germ last night. I will post as soon as I have substantial info. Continue with the updates looks sick!


Great! Can't wait to see your posts.
Ya know... being anal is a pain in the ass ( no pun intended) but the upside is that sometimes you get really good results.
I have started testing and growing too. I will cover that a little later.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Pic 1
Here it is nearly finished. I will show better looks at the various components.

Pic 2
Hanging wires drive me crazy so I used Cordmate II plastic raceways to route some of the wiring. The 12/3 power cord comes into the cab low on the left side and goes to the upper left to a duplex receptacle. From there it goes to the upper right receptacle through the raceway with 12/3 Romex wire. The other raceways are to power the timer, fans, sidelights, pumps, etc.

Pic 3
Here is a shot of one of the DIY carbon filters. They are mesh pencil cups from Office Depot wrapped with Honeywell Universal carbon filters cut to size and strapped with Velcro. You also see the one of the four yoyos for hanging lights.

Pics 4 & 5
Here are the intake fans by Silenx and the *wireless* remote temp / humidity sensor by Lacrosse. I was surprised at how inexpensive this Lacrosse unit was. ($22 w/ free shipping at Amazon)

Pic 6
I can watch the temp and RH from my desk. Perfect for a lazy man!

Still more coming...


----------



## sloshedcookie (Mar 27, 2010)

Daaammmmmmmmm thats looking really really good i just wish you cud build me 1 but so i cud use cfls


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 27, 2010)

subbed for this one, Your eye for detail is paying off.


----------



## youngrich420 (Mar 27, 2010)

i wish i could do somthing like this but im using a cardboard box lol


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

sloshedcookie said:


> Daaammmmmmmmm thats looking really really good i just wish you cud build me 1 but so i cud use cfls


Preciate it SC. 
Ya know, If I had more tools and a decent place to work it would be great to keep doin these things. I barely had room to lay it down in my small room. 
CFLs would be a good choice since you wouldn't have to deal with the heat issue in a small cab. If I add some side lights (which I probably will), it will be some HO T5s. I have ordered some 3 foot strip lights but they are taking forever to get here.
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> subbed for this one, Your eye for detail is paying off.


Hey there JP.
Glad you showed up. So far I am pleased with the way it is turning out. It will sure be nice when I can just kick back a little and watch the grass grow.
I'll have more to post in a little bit....looking forward to your input.


----------



## GENERALIVXX (Mar 27, 2010)

yea thats a nice grow box!!!
my grow box is made out of fuckin boxes duct tape and velcro lol


----------



## REDOZ (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool grow box dude.........


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

youngrich420 said:


> i wish i could do somthing like this but im using a cardboard box lol


Hi Youngrich,
We all just do what we can right? The main thing is getting started.
If you watch these experts at Rollitup you can slowly put together a plan that will work for you.
Good luck with it and thanks for coming by. Hope you stay for a while.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

GENERALIVXX said:


> yea thats a nice grow box!!!
> my grow box is made out of fuckin boxes duct tape and velcro lol


Hello GENERALIVXX,
Thanks a bunch for the compliment!
Believe me, I have done with much less in the past. It just so happens that now I have to time and opportunity to make something that I really wanted. I consider myself lucky to have the chance. 
In the end though, what really matters is results. I guarantee that some guys with boxes, duct tape and velcro will out grow me.
Hope you can stick around for a while.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

REDOZ said:


> Cool grow box dude.........


Hey thanks REDOZ,
I thought about it alot before I started but it looks like it just might be crazy enough to work!
Thanks for tuning in and I appreciate the input.


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm installing the IR blocker in my small cabinet too. What size lights will you be going with? I'm using two 42 watt 6500k bulbs in my setup, I made the mistake of using two 120mm fans for my cabinet but temps are holding at 88 degrees which is a start. Keep up the good work, We can learn a lot from each other.


----------



## toris1981 (Mar 27, 2010)

Completely Awesome. I built my cab too, and its amazing to see the differences. I love your elec setup, mine is in the ceiling and I'm kicking myself now because to redo it would mean to scrap the whole cab. Also using pandafilm, but your IR finish looks sweet. I might just have to do some hard thinking at this because I'm thoroughly jealous. Major plus rep, I can't wait to see where this thread will end up. Btw, you have to be the most polite and well thought out grower out there. Cheers mate!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey All, 
This thread is getting closer to catching up to real time. Here is a little more history:
Pics 1, 2 & 3
This is the 5 channel fan controller by Silenx. It runs 2 intake and 2 exhaust fans. The 3rd exhaust fan is on a 12v dc converter and timed with the lights. 

Pic 4
Timer from High Tech Garden Supply

Pic 5
I am testing some different lights for heat. Here is a 150 watt HPS and a couple of 90 watt UFOs. The 400 watt MH/HPS is on the way. The plants are just a few bagseeds for guinea pigs. So far I have been able to keep the temps between 70 and 80F. But the 400 watt will change that. I will probably have to add more ventilation for a cool tube. RH has been anywhere from 25-80 depending on where the humidifier is and whether the house heat is running. The picture shows the humidifier inside the cabinet. This is NOT a good idea in a wood cabinet.  
With the humidifier outside of the cab on a nearby countertop, the RH has been around 40 -60%. I will try to do without the humidifier if I can. I am afraid it will warp the cabinet. This time of year the heat/ac doesnt run much and I think I can turn it off.
More later....


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> I'm installing the IR blocker in my small cabinet too. What size lights will you be going with? I'm using two 42 watt 6500k bulbs in my setup, I made the mistake of using two 120mm fans for my cabinet but temps are holding at 88 degrees which is a start. Keep up the good work, We can learn a lot from each other.


Hey JP,
I do like the sound deadening qualities of the IR Block but I find that it tears easily so I will have to be careful. I don't know if you have bought it yet but I THINK there is a product at Home Depot or Lowes called Reflectix that is a little bit cheaper. I could not find out if it did exactly the same thing for IR so I went with the IR Blocker. 
I am going to be using a 400w Ushio OptiRed in a CoolTube with the Lumatek dimmable ballast. I am definitely going to have to add a dedicated fan for the CoolTube. I will probably use 2 more of the Silenx 120mm fans....one for intake and 1 for exhaust.
Right now I am exhausting the ballast with the center fan. I put the carbon filter on the other end of the CoolTube.
The thread just hasn't caught up to that yet.
The temps in my room are about 5 degrees F higher than the house due to the exhaust and the cab is another 3-6 degrees warmer than that. ( if house is 70 the cab is 78-80 plus or minus).
I think ultimately I will need to add a booster fan to the house ductwork for this room to give it a little extra cooling.
That, together with the dedicated exhaust for the light, will hopefully keep the cab in range.
When I get a minute I will check out your thread. 
Thanks for the compliment....looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Mar 27, 2010)

Evlmunkee

I have been researching a wardrobe cabinet grow for a few months now. I have to say your cab looks better and more professional then _*any*_ DIY I have seen yet. Great planning and construction skills.

For my cab I had selected the Ameriwood SystemBuild 9155. I think your cab may be the same, or it is very similar. I plan to do SOG, so I will be using a shelf and will have clone/veg and flower areas. 

You lined your cab with what you called underlayment. In the pics it looks a bit like sheetrock. What material/brand name are you using? Also for attaching it to the cab, are you using a construction adhesive, screws, both?

I decided to go with CFL lighting so I think I can get by with less intake and exhaust air.

Thanks for sharing. Totally awesome. Subscibed.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

toris1981 said:


> Completely Awesome. I built my cab too, and its amazing to see the differences. I love your elec setup, mine is in the ceiling and I'm kicking myself now because to redo it would mean to scrap the whole cab. Also using pandafilm, but your IR finish looks sweet. I might just have to do some hard thinking at this because I'm thoroughly jealous. Major plus rep, I can't wait to see where this thread will end up. Btw, you have to be the most polite and well thought out grower out there. Cheers mate!


Hello Toris,
Such glowing words! Thank you very much!
I am quite pleased with the response I am getting here from the good people at Rollitup.
Actually, I wish I had been able to do above the ceiling or out of the cab due to space restrictions inside but circumstances prevented that. I had to plan very carefully to get everything inside and have a stealthy appearance. I did lose some space inside because of that but I did the best I could.
I will always be refining and changing things but the idea was to get it as right as I could and then play with the details later.
I know that you will do the best you can in your situation as well. 
Thanks for joining in and hope to hear more from you.


----------



## PurfectStorm (Mar 27, 2010)

Im loving the box dude, you clearly put alot of thought, question what size is that wardrobe and where did you order it from?

Check out my vertical cab, i'll def be utilizing some of the things you used in my next revision.

+rep
PurfectStorm


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Evlmunkee
> 
> I have been researching a wardrobe cabinet grow for a few months now. I have to say your cab looks better and more professional then _*any*_ DIY I have seen yet. Great planning and construction skills.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks Upnorth,
Kind of you to say.
Yes it is the same cabinet. I got it a little cheaper than the Ameriwood price after I looked high and low for the best deal but I had to wait several weeks since it was out of stock everywhere. It just happened to be the biggest cab that would match what I have in the room here. I got it from One Way Furniture online.
I plan to do a SCROG but for my first grow I don't think it will make much difference. I am starting with auto ak47 and auto blue himalaya and they should not get very tall. I do have the scrog screen ready though. SOG might be a better choice for these but I already have 4 -3.4 gallon Autopots in place. For a SOG I would want to have maybe 8 smaller pots I think. Maybe next time... I have so many things I want to try that it will take a long time to run out of ideas.
Underlayment is a wood product similar to MDF but not quite as dense. The particles are a little bit larger. It is used for flooring above the plywood floor generally to smooth out the surface before finish flooring is applied. It is a lot like particle board....better than OSB but not as heavy as MDF, if that means anything to you. I bought it at Lowes. It's Georgia Pacific I think, but all brands are the same as far as I know
I am only using screws to attach. Not that they are better for any reason but the unforgiving nature of construction adhesive made me a little nervous.
I think the CFLs are a great plan IMHO. I did consider them and they would have been a good choice but the tanatalizing qualities of the HID grown herbs sucked me in. So now I will just deal with the heat. If I find that I can't deal with it then I can always go to flourescents without having to do too much. I do have some 3 foot HO T5s that are supposed to be on the way for sidelights.
Once again, Thanks much for the props and appreciate you tunin in. Good luck with yours!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

PurfectStorm said:


> Im loving the box dude, you clearly put alot of thought, question what size is that wardrobe and where did you order it from?
> 
> Check out my vertical cab, i'll def be utilizing some of the things you used in my next revision.
> 
> ...


Hey PS,
Thanks a lot man. I did think long and hard before I started but eventually had to do something...right or wrong.
It is an Ameriwood model 009155. I bought it online from OneWayFurniture.com. It is about 48"w x 72"h x 20"d more or less. It comes in cherry or oak and I got the cherry.
I *will* be checking your thread as soon as I can get a few minutes. I'm looking forward to seeing what you're doing. 
Thanks for the reps and good luck with your revision!


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 27, 2010)

I really like your setup dude! 
Unfortunately I am not able to grow right now but I have been doing a lot of research for building a stealth cabinet sometime in the future. Those fans you got seem to be very quiet which is awesome. I just have a question about your exhaust, I was wondering if you could post some pictures of the light trap at the back you made? Also I see you have a DIY carbon filters with that Honeywell Universal carbon filter stuff, isnt that only be the pre-filter, I dont know how well those filter the smell without activated carbon like in a carbon filter from the store. I was also wondering what purpose does the IR sheet have? 
Are you planning on putting any fans in the cab for blowing on the plant tops?

Thanks for all the inspiration and ideas. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 27, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> I really like your setup dude!
> Unfortunately I am not able to grow right now but I have been doing a lot of research for building a stealth cabinet sometime in the future. Those fans you got seem to be very quiet which is awesome. I just have a question about your exhaust, I was wondering if you could post some pictures of the light trap at the back you made? Also I see you have a DIY carbon filters with that Honeywell Universal carbon filter stuff, isnt that only be the pre-filter, I dont know how well those filter the smell without activated carbon like in a carbon filter from the store. I was also wondering what purpose does the IR sheet have?
> Are you planning on putting any fans in the cab for blowing on the plant tops?
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration and ideas. Good luck on your grow!


Hi Alexonfire,
Thanks for dropping in and I appreciate your comments. Excellent questions!
The Silenx fans are pretty quiet but the specs listed by the manufacturer have to be taken with a grain of salt. Silenx uses a different method for measuring and calculating their db ratings. They measure at 3 different distances and average.This is considered misleading by some and I agree. That is why they have such a great db/cfm ratio. Still, they are a pretty quiet fan for the cfm. I have no way of comparing but I am happy with them.
I do have some pics of the light traps but they are pretty crappy. I am posting them anyway. I have changed them a little since then. Mainly, I made them about 2 inches longer so they go well below the fan grill. 
You will have to use your imagination a little bit here. What I did was to make a U-shaped flange to glue to the cab around the top and sides of the grill. The light trap also has a flange around it as you can see in the pics. This made it possible to slide the light trap over the grill to make it removable. The grills and a carbon sheet help too.
These are only on the intakes. The carbon filters and louvered grills take care of the exhaust. I wish I could get some better pics but right now I cant access the back for a photo op. It is against the wall.
I was pretty sure that the filters were activated carbon so I googled it and yes, according to Honeywell it is activated. I tried to do another type of filter that you may have seen. It is 2 mesh pencil cups with a layer of granulated carbon between. I found that it choked down the fans too much. These seem to be working. I do not smell anything at all. Granted , the bagseed inside is not overly skunky so I guess the real test is yet to come. If they do not work well enough, the easiest thing for me to do is probably use some ONA as well.
The IR Blocker is supposed to eliminate the IR footprint that is used by some agencies to spot home grows. Another thing that appealed to me is that it is another layer of sound insulation. It has a layer of polyfoam sandwiched between 2 layers of a Mylar like film It does seem to help a bit.
I do have a small fan inside to move air. It's a 6" portable AirKing that I mounted to the side in the back corner. It seems to be just the ticket to provide a gentle breeze in a small cab. It runs 24 hours a day. 
Thanks for coming round to see my thread and sorry about the pics.


----------



## Berg (Mar 28, 2010)

I was looking for just this type of cabinet setup to model mine on.

Just wondering what a good estimate is of what you spent on the setup (excluding the lights)
so for like:

Cabinet
Fans
Wall linings/stripping

I was thinking that I would do a partitioned cabinet so that I can have a mother/clones etc, with an hps on the left(for flowering) and a bank or two of 23W cfls for the mother/clones.

BtW, if you wanted to have a 24/7 fan w/carbon filter (pencil cup kind) I'd suggest an inline ducted fan because not even my Delta brand 120mm's can keep up with the back pressure generated by this type of filter.

Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## redlantern420 (Mar 28, 2010)

bad ass nice job keep up the good work


----------



## FarmerNinja (Mar 28, 2010)

dude really sick cabinet! very professional but i hope you don't have to move any time soon!


----------



## Punk (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice craftsmanship, I assume without ducting, you're having horrible heat problems. What I did with mine was fix the lights, and make adjustable shelving. That way, you can have the ducting properly positioned to keep the heat down. It's harder (not impossible) to do moveable lighting with ducting in a confined space such as a cabinet. It's much easier to move the plants up and down. I won't post any photos on your thread and steal your thunder, but you can check it out here and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## purplecream (Mar 28, 2010)

nice man looks like your set. idk about the diy filters but other then that it looks! good look with your grow


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello ppl,
I am pleased with the terrific response to the thread. I appreciate each and every one of you that have responded and those of you that have just come by to take a look. I will respond to your comments and questions, but first here is a bit more:


I decided to not use the divider and shelves so I would have room to grow 3-4 plants up to three feet or a little taller. I think it was a good choice and this is why:
After looking at what was left over I suddenly realized that if I cut it just right, I would have enough to build a clone or mother cab! There is enough wood leftover to make a matching cabinet that is 38 W x 27 H x 20D. After I get my first grow started, that will be my next project. 


I added a small fan to circulate air inside. I got a 6 portable by AirKing. Its not too big for the space but keeps a nice breeze on the plants.

I will be using 3.4 gallon Autopots w/ coco for my first grow. Autopots are made in the UK and they are a plant driven automatic watering system. They consist of a small reservoir under each pot that is fed water by a valve. When the reservoir runs dry a vacuum is released which opens the valve. The reservoir is filled with water to a predetermined level and the valve is closed again. It then waits for the plant to drain the reservoir. The water is wicked up by the soil or coco and the process repeats itself. I have heard a lot of good things about them and am looking forward to seeing them work. One Autopot and reservoir is 10 x 15 so 4 of them will pretty much fill up my floor space.


I needed a water tank to feed water to the Autopots. I looked everywhere for a tank that could mount to the wall and not take up too much room. I finally found some burp tanks made for McCormick tractors with a ¼ tube fitting at the top and bottom. They are 4 wide which is not too bad. They only hold 93 oz but I have enough room to stack at least 6 on the end wall. I bought 5, mounted them and ran tubing to connect them to the Autopots. So I have 3.6 gallons of water ready to go. Hopefully that is enough for 2-3 days. Not an ideal solution but it will have to do for now. 


Pic 1 
Here are the four leftover pieces. I will have to add a back panel made of ½ plywood.

Pic 2
The AirKing 6 portable fan


Pics 3 & 4 
Here are the Autopots. Ill explain the air pumps a little bit later.


Pic s 5 & 6
Here are the burp tanks. I am not too proud of these but.they are what they are.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

Berg said:


> I was looking for just this type of cabinet setup to model mine on.
> 
> Just wondering what a good estimate is of what you spent on the setup (excluding the lights)
> so for like:
> ...


Hey Berg, Thanks for the input.
I try not to think about how much it has cost. Just try to think of the results so I haven't really kept records, but I'll try to answer your question as best I can.
The cabinet came in somewhere between $250 and $300. 
The sheathing or underlayment was about $30 for 2 -4x8 sheets.
The fans were around $90 for the Silenx kit which includes 2 exhaust fans, the controller, the mounting flanges for a 3/4" cabinet. Also in the $90 was 1 extra exhaust fan, and 2 intake fans.
I also bought a small 6" portable for around 20.
The IR Block was 60 plus I think $10 shipping. The polyfoam was something like $7 for a 50' x 8" roll.
It pains me to think of it but I would think that all together I have put well over $1000 into it including the electrical, containers.....everything except the lights. That's about as much as I care to think about it. I'm just happier not thinking about it.
The general opinion out there seems to be that the exhaust / filter/ cooling system will not work well. You may be right. I do know that it is very quiet with the doors closed and so far the filters do not impede air flow too much. I used a double wrap of the Honeywell filter cloth instead of the granulated charcoal and 2 pencil cups because the granulated carbon slowed down the fans too much. If I have to redo it I will bite the bullet and get it done. I have not heard an inline fan so I don't know the db/cfm ratio. It would surely be an option though. All together I have a little over 300cfm for exhaust and the filters do not seem to affect it too much. There is a noticable slowing when I close the doors and I believe that is due to the low intake for a negative pressure. Intake is only about 70cfm.
I could increase the airflow by adding bigger or more intake fans.
Thanks for your thoughts on it. It may be one of the biggest challenges I have.
Hope I answered your questions and thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

Berg said:


> I was looking for just this type of cabinet setup to model mine on.
> 
> Just wondering what a good estimate is of what you spent on the setup (excluding the lights)
> so for like:
> ...


I just realized I forgot to thank you for the rep. Really apperciate it man!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

redlantern420 said:


> bad ass nice job keep up the good work


Hey redlantern,
Thanks a lot dude. Glad you could show up. Come on back for occasional updates.


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 28, 2010)

that is fuckin sweet due,goo luck! SUBED! =D


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

FarmerNinja said:


> dude really sick cabinet! very professional but i hope you don't have to move any time soon!


Haha!!!! You are soooooooooo right!!!
This thing is pretty damned heavy! What a pain in the ass that would be. I have been here since the mid 90s though so hopefully I will be here a while longer.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

Punk said:


> Nice craftsmanship, I assume without ducting, you're having horrible heat problems. What I did with mine was fix the lights, and make adjustable shelving. That way, you can have the ducting properly positioned to keep the heat down. It's harder (not impossible) to do moveable lighting with ducting in a confined space such as a cabinet. It's much easier to move the plants up and down. I won't post any photos on your thread and steal your thunder, but you can check it out here and see what I'm talking about.


Hi Punk,
preciate it! 
Actually, the heat is not a horrible problem...YET. I am now using a 400w hps with a cool tube which is ducted to one of the exhaust fans. I moved the carbon filter to the intake end of the Cooltube. It tends to stay between 78 and 82F in the daytime and goes down to about 75F at night. Part of this reading may be due to the fact that the sensor is closer to the light than the plants are. The sensor is about 10" away and the plants are about 14". I don't see any heat stress problems yet
so if I can keep it in that range I may be OK. I would rather have it from 72-75 but we all know this is nearly always a problem with small stealth cabs. If I do see any major problem with heat I can dim my ballast to 250w and/or move it up a little bit with the yoyos to make it easier on the girls while I remedy the situation. Heat will be my biggest challenge as rightfully noted by so many of you.
Adjustable shelving is certainly an option and a valid one. In my first grow I am using Autopots which means that I would also have to move the reservoir up a little too for water flow.
*Good points dude. Gives me something to think about*.
When I get a few minutes I will check out your link. I wanna see what you're doin.
Thanks for the input and for tuning in!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

purplecream said:


> nice man looks like your set. idk about the diy filters but other then that it looks! good look with your grow


Thanks PC,
Yeah, the weak links will probably prove to be the filters and the heat. I am keeping a close eye on them both. 
This is what I love about Rollitup!
There are so many experienced people out there that if you just listen to them you will know what to watch for and how to fix it. I value all of the comments and criticism that I receive.
Glad you could come by....come on back again.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

Axelbro said:


> that is fuckin sweet due,goo luck! SUBED! =D


Hey axelbro,
Thanks dude! Now if I can only make it function!!!!! Time will tell.
Glad you decided to join in. Drop in anytime.


----------



## hydroponichygene (Mar 28, 2010)

wow man looks like you put some time and money into this one , can't wait to see what comes out of it.any thought on a strain?? subscribed


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Munkee good work just read all 5 pages lol  love ur setup im busy doing the same thing on a much smaller budget but shes getting there  keep up the posts i wanna se how this one turns out !!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

hydroponichygene said:


> wow man looks like you put some time and money into this one , can't wait to see what comes out of it.any thought on a strain?? subscribed


Hey there HH,
Yes I did....a lot of time and TOO MUCH money. Hopefully, the money part is over for now.
I can't wait either, bud. I chose auto strains early in the game to make it a little faster and easier on myself on the first grow. I have started some auto AK47 and auto Blue Himalaya to begin with. Started germinating the AKs on 12 Mar and the BH on 20 Mar. I will have more on that a little later. Don't need to think too far ahead yet but waiting in the wings I have White Rhino, Northern Lights, 5 Mandala strains including Satori, and assorted freebies from attitude. There are more but these come to mind right away.
Thanks for joining in...glad to have ya.


----------



## 7shane6 (Mar 28, 2010)

First of I LOVE your grow box and I want to try to build one just like you to before the summer hits. I was wondering how much did you spend on the entire project. From start to finish thanks. Also if you could send me all the materials you used in a message or something I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey Munkee good work just read all 5 pages lol  love ur setup im busy doing the same thing on a much smaller budget but shes getting there  keep up the posts i wanna se how this one turns out !!


Hi SS,
Looks like Family Guy is well represented here!
Glad you could make it.
Good luck with your project. If I was smart I could have saved money on this thing but sometimes I'm a bit impulsive and not too smart. I'm the kind of guy who goes to a car lot to buy an economy car and leaves with a sports car.lol
Stay tuned and I will post changes and details.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> First of I LOVE your grow box and I want to try to build one just like you to before the summer hits. I was wondering how much did you spend on the entire project. From start to finish thanks. Also if you could send me all the materials you used in a message or something I would REALLY appreciate it.


Whassup 7shane,
Southern boy here! 
Preciate the kind words. As for costs, I have a selective memory and prefer not to think about how much I have dropped for this. My brain is more like a sieve than a sponge. 
I was just fortunate enough to be able to do what I wanted......but I am sure that the total cost is well over 1000. That would include some things that I bought and haven't used. I will try to think of everything that I am using or have used and send you a PM. I am sure that if you use your head you could save quite a bit and end up with much the same system. For example, If I had been able to find a second hand cab I would not have spent nearly 300 to get a new one. I just couldn't find what I wanted.
Anyway, I will try to make a sort of list and let you know when I get a few minutes.
Welcome to my thread... Cya soon.


----------



## 7shane6 (Mar 28, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Whassup 7shane,
> Southern boy here!
> Preciate the kind words. As for costs, I have a selective memory and prefer not to think about how much I have dropped for this. My brain is more like a sieve than a sponge.
> I was just fortunate enough to be able to do what I wanted......but I am sure that the total cost is well over 1000. That would include some things that I bought and haven't used. I will try to think of everything that I am using or have used and send you a PM. I am sure that if you use your head you could save quite a bit and end up with much the same system. For example, If I had been able to find a second hand cab I would not have spent nearly 300 to get a new one. I just couldn't find what I wanted.
> ...


Thanks I really do appreciate it but dang i wasnt looking to spend nowhere near 1000 dollars lol maybe i will try to build me a cheaper one I have a dresser on one of my threads do you think i could use that


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 28, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hi SS,
> Looks like Family Guy is well represented here!
> Glad you could make it.
> Good luck with your project. If I was smart I could have saved money on this thing but sometimes I'm a bit impulsive and not too smart. I'm the kind of guy who goes to a car lot to buy an economy car and leaves with a sports car.lol
> Stay tuned and I will post changes and details.


HAHA yea, nothing like sittin back to nice family guy or american dad with a nice reefer, just dont buy too much crap for the grow room  just keep it clean and funcional like you are already doing very well. iv just finished construction of my cabinet today out of cannibalised shelves and stolen wood  next phase is lots of mylar and fans cant F****** Wait im hoping to use any info i can get from ur grow cuz its so similar,and happy to share what i know  keep rollin !


----------



## vh13 (Mar 28, 2010)

+rep. +subscribed.

It's been a while since I've been impressed by a start up grow. I eagerly await the results.

I've got a tip for you: run separate intake and exhaust ducts for your HID bulb hooked up to your cooltube. This way you can isolate the air space and you won't need to filter the air used for cooling your primary heat source. The increased efficiency of air flow will eliminate almost all of the heat generated by your HID bulb.

The plants will only need one exhaust fan, you could run passive intake if you want, and that's with twice as much filtration as you have now, and they'll still be fine. Plants respire far less then the cooling demands for an HID bulb requires.

I did this for my 250w HPS in a tiny little cabinet... I live in a hot climate, temperatures are extremely difficult to manage, but my girls are running super fat and happier 'n shit with tons of light and feeling almost no heat.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> Thanks I really do appreciate it but dang i wasnt looking to spend nowhere near 1000 dollars lol maybe i will try to build me a cheaper one I have a dresser on one of my threads do you think i could use that


That's usin your head. There are a lot of ways to not spend what I did. I would imagine that you could modify your dresser to make it work.
You might;
Use cheaper fans or an inline duct fan with passive intake. If using computer fans you could probably find a leftover DC converter somewhere.
Use mylar instead of IR Block
Get a more inexpensive light. I don't imagine that a 400w HPS is absolutely necessary for a small cab. You may even consider CFLs or HO T5s...less cost and less heat to worry about. Double savings!
Forget about the shower pan
Don't use the Autopots w/ coco. Use cheaper pots and good soil. You won't need the reservoir or tubing and fittings either.
Get a less expensive timer. There are some good ones out there that don't cost as much as the HTGS unit. With shipping, it was about 30.
Get a temp/rh sensor for less. I think they can be found for not much more than 10.
The plastic raceway and internal receptacles are *not* a must have. Savings would be about 50 for boxes, raceway, romex, etc.
You don't *have* to use yoyos or aluminum tubing to hang things. All these small costs add up.
Interior sheathing with assorted screws, paint, and caulk was over 50 I am sure. If you don't need it...don't get it.
Barrel bolts, camlock, and door sweeps ran somewhere around 40 or maybe more.
Hole saws were pretty expensive...about 30 or more for the 2 sizes. You could probably find another way to do it.
I could go on but you see what I am getting at. I haven't really touched on the things that make the system run.
I got these things to make my vision come to life. Over a period of a couple of months, a few bucks at a time didn't seem like such a big deal, but it *does* add up!
Let me know how it works out and I will be here to help in any way I can.


----------



## 7shane6 (Mar 28, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> That's usin your head. There are a lot of ways to not spend what I did. I would imagine that you could modify your dresser to make it work.
> You might;
> Use cheaper fans or an inline duct fan with passive intake. If using computer fans you could probably find a leftover DC converter somewhere.
> Use mylar instead of IR Block
> ...


I will defininately do that thanks. +rep.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> HAHA yea, nothing like sittin back to nice family guy or american dad with a nice reefer, just dont buy too much crap for the grow room  just keep it clean and funcional like you are already doing very well. iv just finished construction of my cabinet today out of cannibalised shelves and stolen wood  next phase is lots of mylar and fans cant F****** Wait im hoping to use any info i can get from ur grow cuz its so similar,and happy to share what i know  keep rollin !


Hey SS, 
I'm afraid it's too late to *not* buy too much! lol 
Now that the money is gone and most of the work is done, I can pay attention to functionality and fine tuning.
Congrats on your project. If you're anything like me there is a pride in doing something you really want to do.
The hardest part for me is starting now....actually growing something! This is where I have to do more listening than talking. Although I have grown a little in the past, It seems to be much more scientific nowadays. There is a lot of good information out there though and I intend to learn everything I can to make it work. I will continue to post my progress so stay tuned.


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 28, 2010)

I cant wait to see what springs up  theres loads of really good stuff out there. heres something i think you'll thank me for go to http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Cannabis-Grand-Video-Pack/39520da7bc9977c7a3f50311aac6db6cc4c1892cff99 
Download this torrent, it has all the information you could ever want on cannabis cultivation in very very good detail.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

vh13 said:


> +rep. +subscribed.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been impressed by a start up grow. I eagerly await the results.
> 
> ...


Hi vh13, 
Thanks for comin round and the comments. Much appreciated!
*I think you've hit the nail on the head with the dedicated ventilation on the Cooltube. *For now I hooked up one of the exhaust fans to the tube with a passive intake from inside the cab. I do have plans though to do what you suggested. I have plenty of room to add an exhaust and intake dedicated to the light. I will just leave the exhaust fans I have now and if I don't need 300cfm of exhaust, I can use the controller to turn them down to about 100 cfm or somewhere in between. When they are running at low speed I can not hear them at all on the outside of the cab.
Air flow right now is very good but* I agree that it would be more efficient to cool the light separately.* The Cooltube is actually not very hot when air is flowing through it. I can actually lay my hand on it for 10 -15 seconds. 
*Great suggestion!*


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I cant wait to see what springs up  theres loads of really good stuff out there. heres something i think you'll thank me for go to http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Cannabis-Grand-Video-Pack/39520da7bc9977c7a3f50311aac6db6cc4c1892cff99
> Download this torrent, it has all the information you could ever want on cannabis cultivation in very very good detail.


Thanks SS,
Will do!....but download* torrent?* Sounds highly technical for a simple farm boy!
I'll give it a try.
I got my Cervantes "grow bible" yesterday too. Can't wait to go through it.


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 28, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Thanks SS,
> Will do!....but download* torrent?* Sounds highly technical for a simple farm boy!
> I'll give it a try.
> I got my Cervantes "grow bible" yesterday too. Can't wait to go through it.


Iv sent u some instructions  and there are 3 cervantes videos in that pack as well as everything you will ever need to know ever ever 

AND YES i am stoned


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Iv sent u some instructions  and there are 3 cervantes videos in that pack as well as everything you will ever need to know ever ever
> 
> AND YES i am stoned


Cool SS! I love free stuff. I'll look at it tonight.

lucky you!


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Mar 28, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey Berg, Thanks for the input.
> I try not to think about how much it has cost. Just try to think of the results so I haven't really kept records, but I'll try to answer your question as best I can.
> The cabinet came in somewhere between $250 and $300.
> The sheathing or underlayment was about $30 for 2 -4x8 sheets.
> ...


homedepot has a cabinet very similar in white for 108.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello ppl,
One more thing and it is ready to start. That doesnt mean Im finishedfar from it. I will always be tinkering with it and I have some changes to make in ventilation. The suggestions and comments have focused on heat and ventilation so I will try to be proactive in order to avert problems before they occur. Thanks for your help.

Due to your comments, I have already begun to take steps to deal with a possible upcoming heat problem. I raised the 400w Cooltube up from 14 to 20 from the tops of the seedlings. That moved the temp sensor from 10 up to 14 from the light. This made for a 3 degree drop in temps. We will see if that is enough light. 
I dropped the house temp by 3 degrees from 73F to 70F. I hope this will be temporary. Next week I will look into adding a booster fan in the duct for this room to increase air supply.
These 2 things dropped the temps by 5 degrees F. Right now daytime temps are running about 75F in the cab. It is a coolish day outside though so we will see if it holds. My goal is to have a few degrees margin of safety in case I need it.

I plan to add 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan dedicated to the Cooltube. Maybe this will give me a few more degrees. 
I have not noticed any heat stress yet in the plants but I am watching them very closely.
Anyway, here is the latest installation:

I read about something made by Autopot called an Airdome. It is designed to add oxygen to the root system. I looked at it on the internet and decided I could make some myself. It is basically just a basket with bubble tube air diffusers that is put on the bottom of the Autopot. If you want to see them, here are the links. 
http://www.autopot.tv/home/3d-animations/airdome-step-by-step
http://autopot.co.uk/products/download-area/autopot-airdome/13-autopot-airdome-setup-instructions-english

I went to the hydro store and bought four 3.75 inch baskets, two double outlet air pumps with adjustable control and four 2ft diffusers to make four units. 

I drilled a small hole (about 1/8) near the top of the basket for the air tube connection to enter, coiled the bubble pipe inside the basket and connected the air tube to the outside where the bubble pipe connector comes through. I placed the basket upside down in the bottom of the Autopot. There is a circle in the middle that is just the right size to fit the basket and will not interfere with the wicking action of the coco mix. When I filled the pots with coco I put an extra handful of chunky perlite on top of the basket to keep some of the coco mix from coming through. After the pots were filled I realized I should have filled the entire basket with perlite , put a sheet of wax paper or something on the top , flipped it upside down, put it in the Autopot and then pulled the wax paper out. Hindsight is 20/20 right? 
These DIY Airdomes may not make a difference but I dont think they will hurt anything either. The manufacturer claims a 130% difference in growth. (Yeah, sure!) They also say not to run them when the temps are too hot or too cold so you will not damage the roots so I will put them on a timer with the lights and make sure that the temps dont get above 86F.


From the manufacturer:
Using heavy soils or peat will not enhance the effectiveness of the AirDome, as they will become wet, heavy and compressed. The AirDome should only be switched on during the daylight periods. Always ensure that warm air is blown in and around the root zone. Temperatures between 18 and 22 degrees are ideal. Temperature below and above 5 degrees and 30 degrees will potentially damage the roots.

If they dont work, I can always use the parts later in a hydro system so nothing will be lost. 


Pic 1 
Drilling a small hole in the netpot for the bubble pipe.


Pic 2 
Bubble pipe coiled inside netpot with connector through hole.


Pic 3 
All 4 netpots ready.


Pic 4 
Netpot in Autopot upside down with air hose attached.

Pics 5 &6
2 dual outlet adjustable air pumps All connections made.


----------



## Smokey Truth (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, good job on the pic's and commentary you put into the captions. dig it bro. Great setup too. Ya look set though. Pic's of the cannabis when they start to grow in the Cabinet i hope??
subscribed//


----------



## stonesour (Mar 29, 2010)

Awsome cabinet!! Im definatly going to use some of your ideas on my next cabinet for sure. Subbed +rep!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2010)

Smokey Truth said:


> Wow, good job on the pic's and commentary you put into the captions. dig it bro. Great setup too. Ya look set though. Pic's of the cannabis when they start to grow in the Cabinet i hope??
> subscribed//


Hey Smokey,
Thanks a lot. I appreciate it, man!
Yeah, I filled the pots yesterday and I will post it soon. Right now I'm workin on trying to get this room a little cooler. As the cab cools it heats up the room so I'm backing up and trying to supply more air. Today it is a warm spell and the room is much warmer than the house. I figure if I can lower the temps the intake will be that much cooler. I'm installing a ceiling fan and tried to find an inline duct fan locally but I will probably have to order it. Hell, I'll add another duct if I have to. I didn't realize the room would warm up that much but it makes sense. Nice in the winter but not so good in the summer. 
I will post the plant pics soon but eventually I may start a grow journal for them.
Thanks for comin by dude!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Awsome cabinet!! Im definatly going to use some of your ideas on my next cabinet for sure. Subbed +rep!!


What's up stonesour!
I'm glad you like it. If you read some of the replies you may figure out how to save a bunch of money. No real need to wear out the checkbook like I did! I'm just a little bit peculiar about some things and sometimes can't help myself.....but hey...it's for me so why not.
Good luck to ya on your cab and thanks for the rep. I'll try to post a little every day so come on back!


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 29, 2010)

Real good info man.. buddy called me today asking if i wanted to pick up a 4 foot high cabinet someone was getting rid of. Can't wait to get it now after looking through this thread. Lots of good ideas and I like the nice clean look it has. Might use a few of your ideas. Thanks!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 29, 2010)

imLIFTED said:


> Real good info man.. buddy called me today asking if i wanted to pick up a 4 foot high cabinet someone was getting rid of. Can't wait to get it now after looking through this thread. Lots of good ideas and I like the nice clean look it has. Might use a few of your ideas. Thanks!


Hey..How ya doin imLIFTED.
Thanks for the compliments. 
Hell yes!! Get the cab! I am working on a small cab now which I will post soon but I have been sidetracked by household chores I've neglected. It is actually pieces left over from the wardrobe and will be a great match sitting beside it. It will be done in a similar fashion but not as complicated as the big one. I will use cooler lights and use it for a veg cab I think. That way I can have another grow on deck. I figure I can knock a month off each grow that way. Now i need to learn how to grow like some of these people on Rollitup! I know I will make mistakes but it's part of the learning process, right?
Good luck on your cab and stop by again. I should post some more pics soon.....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 30, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey..How ya doin imLIFTED.
> Thanks for the compliments.
> Hell yes!! Get the cab! I am working on a small cab now which I will post soon but I have been sidetracked by household chores I've neglected. It is actually pieces left over from the wardrobe and will be a great match sitting beside it. It will be done in a similar fashion but not as complicated as the big one. I will use cooler lights and use it for a veg cab I think. That way I can have another grow on deck. I figure I can knock a month off each grow that way. Now i need to learn how to grow like some of these people on Rollitup! I know I will make mistakes but it's part of the learning process, right?
> Good luck on your cab and stop by again. I should post some more pics soon.....maybe tomorrow.


You can learn all you can from books and vids, but trial and error is the best way in my opinion. Just try make it more trial and less error


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> You can learn all you can from books and vids, but trial and error is the best way in my opinion. Just try make it more trial and less error


So true SS! I am learning as fast as I can and I have so many things I want to try that it will probably take years. But regrettably, I *WILL* make mistakes. You can bank on it.
Cya later bud


----------



## Blaze4209 (Mar 30, 2010)

hello I'm new to growing indoor I'm currently growing in a shied it's 6 by 8.I got a fan that circulatingthe air but I'm growing with a 1000 watt h p s,it gets 2 hot and I keep the door shout cuz of bugs. Any info if I can change 4rm 1000 2a 400 asap jus started my 1st week


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

Blaze4209 said:


> hello I'm new to growing indoor I'm currently growing in a shied it's 6 by 8.I got a fan that circulatingthe air but I'm growing with a 1000 watt h p s,it gets 2 hot and I keep the door shout cuz of bugs. Any info if I can change 4rm 1000 2a 400 asap jus started my 1st week


_*There are a lot of guys here that could answer that better than me*_ but the first thing that comes to mind is adding some exhaust to your shed. Use a passive intake and add a good size exhaust fan. Maybe an inline duct fan that is 400cfm or so. You've got to look at the free air rating.... not the boosted air rating. Shouldn't cost too much to get one. Now if you've got the bucks to spend, a small AC unit would surely do the job. Or if you are in a dry climate, a swamp cooler may do it. I am not convinced that 2 400w would be much better than a 1000w as far as heat.
You may be better off asking at a thread in Newbie Central or Indoor Growing.
Sorry I can't be more specific but you're probably not in the best place to get the info you need. Good luck


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

Some of you have commented about seeing pics of the plants that I am starting. I have taken a few shots, but be warned, they are not the greatest. It seems I need to take a photography class or something.
I started germinating 5 fem auto ak47 seeds on 12 Mar. The success rate was not good so after 8 days I also started 5 fem auto Blue Himalayas. Turns out 2 of the AK47 came up within 3 days and one more came up after 10 days. All 5 of the BH seeds worked. So I guess the AKs are about 14 days and the BH are about 7 days...something like that. I only have room for 4 so I will have to finish the smaller cab for the others. I decided to put the best 2 of each strain in the large cab. Now I need to finish the small cab so they will have a home. I have started working on it and it is about 50% complete now but I have been distracted. I will try to post a couple pics of it tomorrow. 
I have ordered 4 three foot HO T5s for the small cab but they are taking forever to get here. If they don&#8217;t make it I may try some UFOs.
The 6 bagseeds I was testing with are about 6 &#8211; 10 inches tall now. I had to evict them and put them in a closet. They are not bad looking plants so I hate to just kill them. I will use the 150w HPS to keep them going but if they don&#8217;t, I haven&#8217;t lost a lot.
They are not growing as fast as I think they should and I think maybe it is because I have been a litttle stingy with the nutes. I started with 15- 20% ( about 200ppm) and gradually increased it up to 50%.( about 600ppm) PH is holding steady at 6 - 6.5. I should probably increase nutes to at least 75% now. but I worry about going higher than 8ooppm. What do you guys think?
Anyway, here are my crappy photos.

Pic 1
Overall shot- AKs on the outside, BH on the inside.

Pic 2
AK #1

Pic 3
BH #1

Pic 4
BH #2

Pic 5
AK #2 This one has always had that leaf curl thing goin.

Pic 6 
4 Extras- 3 BH & 1 runt AK. The AK is the one with the X on the side of the pot.

Pic 7
These are the bagseed plants that have suffered so much for my education!


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 30, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Some of you have commented about seeing pics of the plants that I am starting. I have taken a few shots, but be warned, they are not the greatest. It seems I need to take a photography class or something.
> I started germinating 5 fem auto ak47 seeds on 12 Mar. The success rate was not good so after 8 days I also started 5 fem auto Blue Himalayas. Turns out 2 of the AK47 came up within 3 days and one more came up after 10 days. All 5 of the BH seeds worked. So I guess the AKs are about 14 days and the BH are about 7 days...something like that. I only have room for 4 so I will have to finish the smaller cab for the others. I decided to put the best 2 of each strain in the large cab. Now I need to finish the small cab so they will have a home. I have started working on it and it is about 50% complete now but I have been distracted. I will try to post a couple pics of it tomorrow.
> I have ordered 4 three foot HO T5s for the small cab but they are taking forever to get here. If they don&#8217;t make it I may try some UFOs.
> The 6 bagseeds I was testing with are about 6 &#8211; 10 inches tall now. I had to evict them and put them in a closet. They are not bad looking plants so I hate to just kill them. I will use the 150w HPS to keep them going but if they don&#8217;t, I haven&#8217;t lost a lot.
> ...


I usually incrementally increase my nutes until i reach full dosage, remember young plants can handle full dosage within about 3 weeks of germination so dont be shy  bagseeds look awesome nurture them, u might get some girls and hence EXTRA NUGS


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Mar 30, 2010)

This is very well thought out and planned and looks like will provide a good amount of space for whatever your gonna do!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I usually incrementally increase my nutes until i reach full dosage, remember young plants can handle full dosage within about 3 weeks of germination so dont be shy  bagseeds look awesome nurture them, u might get some girls and hence EXTRA NUGS


Maybe I *am* just being a little too cautious. I do need to get their growth rates up though. Their color is also a little bit pale so it is possibly just what they need. 
I have first looked at their ph to make sure that it is not that. I water them with ph in the range of 5.8 - 6.o, but the runoff is usually around 6.5. I will handwater them until I see that they are established enough to get the water from the bottom. Should be any day now. When that happens, there will be no runoff.
Yeah, I have become attached to the Bagseed plants. I got the seeds from an old friend who recently passed away so I don't think I could let them go anyway.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> This is very well thought out and planned and looks like will provide a good amount of space for whatever your gonna do!


Thank you F2H and welcome,
Already I am wanting more room. Right now I have 3 sets of plants and wish it was twice the size. When I get things flowing it, I think it will be enough room for my modest needs, so I should be satisfied. The small cab will help out when I get it running.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Mar 30, 2010)

damn man sounds like your gonna have great harvest! are u goin perpetual?


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 30, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Maybe I *am* just being a little too cautious. I do need to get their growth rates up though. Their color is also a little bit pale so it is possibly just what they need.
> I have first looked at their ph to make sure that it is not that. I water them with ph in the range of 5.8 - 6.o, but the runoff is usually around 6.5. I will handwater them until I see that they are established enough to get the water from the bottom. Should be any day now. When that happens, there will be no runoff.
> Yeah, I have become attached to the Bagseed plants. I got the seeds from an old friend who recently passed away so I don't think I could let them go anyway.


Touching story about the bagseeds, put them outdoors and grow them huge in tribute to him  Make your friend proud  also you may have a nitrogen deficiency if ur leaves are pale. put something with a high N rating in and see if it helps.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn man sounds like your gonna have great harvest! are u goin perpetual?


Hello SB,
I sure hope I do! It remains to be seen though.
It will be as perpetual as I can make it. I am thinkin 1 month for veg and 2 months for flower but realistically, flower time will be longer in most cases. If I stick to autos It could be done easily. There are so many photo induced strains I want to try that I will be closer to a harvest every 10 - 12 weeks.I have a great program called Microsoft Project that helps me to plan and if you update the progress to reflect reality, it will plan every thing for you. Just put in the sequence, time required for the various tasks, and dependencies ( what each task requires to start) and it does the rest. It is a great planning tool.
Thanks for coming by.....stop by anytime.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Touching story about the bagseeds, put them outdoors and grow them huge in tribute to him  Make your friend proud  also you may have a nitrogen deficiency if ur leaves are pale. put something with a high N rating in and see if it helps.


Yeah...I sure miss him but he had so many health issues that it was inevitable that it would happen. He had mentioned that he was ready for the Lord to take him home shortly before.
I wish I *could* put them outside but it is not advisable here. If they were spotted, it would lead them inside so it is best for me to be as discreet as possible.


----------



## josh b (Mar 30, 2010)

I am a little stuck with my cabinet,i have 2 240v pc fans and can i wire them up to a phone carger which sais 100-240v input and 5.3v ounput?.

The 2 sires on the phone cahrger are both copper.

I hope someone can help me.

Thank's


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 30, 2010)

josh b said:


> I am a little stuck with my cabinet,i have 2 240v pc fans and can i wire them up to a phone carger which sais 100-240v input and 5.3v ounput?.
> 
> The 2 sires on the phone cahrger are both copper.
> 
> ...


Im not sure how it works there in the US, if u are from US that is but most pc fans are 12v . Make absolute sure of the voltage the fan requires if poss post a pic for me.


----------



## josh b (Mar 30, 2010)

I am from the uk man,and the fan sais 230v and my charger sais 100-240v so i think its fine,the charger just goes straight into the wall.


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 30, 2010)

josh b said:


> I am from the uk man,and the fan sais 230v and my charger sais 100-240v so i think its fine,the charger just goes straight into the wall.


Cool me too. iv got no idea then im sorry m8. im gna be using some 12v ones they work just as well and they well cheap iv gt a monitor adapter with a 12v output. if all else fails, try that


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] Hello Folks,

Ive been very busy taking care of spring chores but Ill take a few minutes to give you a look at the new small cab. I havent had time to work on it the last couple of days but I will be back on it soon. Ive got to get the extra plants out of the big cab. 

You can see that I had to stop with just one door hung. I have got to apply some wood veneer to some of the edges and stain the couple of inches below the doors.The final dimensions are 39 ½W x 27 ½H  x 20 D. Nearly all of the materials are left over so it cost me next to nothing to build..kind of a bonus!

I may just use passive intake and cut 2 holes low in the back. I would rather have them in the sides for better flow but I dont want them seen.

BTW, I ordered a duct fan to increase air supply to the room today. The fans in the cab are doing their job fairly well but the house AC isnt.

I think this small cab will look pretty good sitting next to the big one. I hope you agree.

 Alright ppls, just a short post for todayI should be back to work on it soon. These other chores are kicking my butt right now.


Cya soon! 

Pic 1
These are the extra pieces left over from the big one.

Pics 2-8 
These next pics are self explanatory.

Pic 9
I have cut a hole for the fan in the back but not through the IR Blocker yet.


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks real good man. Cant wait to see what will be grown in these nice ass cabs. I got mine today. Way bigger than I expected but totally worth it. Looks ugly as hell compared to yours though ha.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 30, 2010)

imLIFTED said:


> Looks real good man. Cant wait to see what will be grown in these nice ass cabs. I got mine today. Way bigger than I expected but totally worth it. Looks ugly as hell compared to yours though ha.


Hey imLIFTED,
Thanks! To tell you the truth I will be so glad when this construction phase is over. Seems like I have been working on it forever. It's way longer than I wanted it to last....that's for sure.
The hard part for me will be growing something as well as the people here at Rollitup. I don't expect to shine but I will do the best I can and someday may be a respectable grower.
Ugly is not so bad man...it's what comes out of it that counts!


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 31, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey imLIFTED,
> Thanks! To tell you the truth I will be so glad when this construction phase is over. Seems like I have been working on it forever. It's way longer than I wanted it to last....that's for sure.
> The hard part for me will be growing something as well as the people here at Rollitup. I don't expect to shine but I will do the best I can and someday may be a respectable grower.
> Ugly is not so bad man...it's what comes out of it that counts!


I can tell every1 here my cabinet is a woodent frankenstein of stolen wood and old scraps hammered together into a big ugly box with a door. but like EvlMunkee says. as long as its a box that can contain plants, youre halfways there il post pics if u like


----------



## inked (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes bro, thats one SICK cab you've made yourself there...loving how you've set the auto-pots up, real attention to detail. Auto strains too, ideal for the space you got, can see you did your homework  ! will be an interesting grow! gonna keep an eye on this one as I'm gonna get some Auto strains myself for my next run, I've got 8 weeks until I go on holiday after my current grow is up...so provided I start them just before it's chopped I can hopefully get another grow wound up before I go! thats the plan anyway lol 

SUBBED!


----------



## snufflebug (Mar 31, 2010)

nice! put that much care ito your plants and im sure you'll be a very happy guy.


----------



## inked (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice one for poppin over to my journal to bro, appreciated


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 31, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT] Hello Folks,
> 
> Ive been very busy taking care of spring chores but Ill take a few minutes to give you a look at the new small cab. I havent had time to work on it the last couple of days but I will be back on it soon. Ive got to get the extra plants out of the big cab.
> ...


Looking good Munkee . how the babies coming along?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I can tell every1 here my cabinet is a woodent frankenstein of stolen wood and old scraps hammered together into a big ugly box with a door. but like EvlMunkee says. as long as its a box that can contain plants, youre halfways there il post pics if u like


Hello SS,
 Sure...I'd like to see what you're doing. Feel free to show us all. 
Hav a gr8 day buddy


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

inked said:


> Yes bro, thats one SICK cab you've made yourself there...loving how you've set the auto-pots up, real attention to detail. Auto strains too, ideal for the space you got, can see you did your homework  ! will be an interesting grow! gonna keep an eye on this one as I'm gonna get some Auto strains myself for my next run, I've got 8 weeks until I go on holiday after my current grow is up...so provided I start them just before it's chopped I can hopefully get another grow wound up before I go! thats the plan anyway lol
> 
> SUBBED!


Hey there inked,
I'm glad you could stop in. I only had 10 auto fem seeds so I have used them all already. If it works out and the quality is there I may get some more. Next time will probably be something a little bigger. I'm a little undecided between some Nirvana strains (Northern Lights, White Rhino, Master Kush) or a Mandala strain.
Sounds like you have a workable plan! I'll be lookin for your posts.
I appreciate your kind words and thanks for joining. I'll be looking for more updates from you.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

snufflebug said:


> nice! put that much care ito your plants and im sure you'll be a very happy guy.


Thank you snufflebug,
I will try every bit as much for the crucial part coming up.....just won't have the skill set to bring to the table.
Rollitup is a tremendous resource though.
Come back to check in from time to time.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

inked said:


> Nice one for poppin over to my journal to bro, appreciated


Hey,
It was *my* pleasure inked! You've got some good stuff goin on there.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 31, 2010)

ditch the intake fans... there going to cavitate and loose 40% of there efficiency....
just my .02 

nice build


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Looking good Munkee . how the babies coming along?


They seem to be doing better with the increased nutes. I have gone to 80% of the recommended dose and color may be improving. I will know more in a day or 2. So far there seems to be no nute stress so I'm hopeful. It may be just what they wanted.
The Bagseed babies are starting to stretch a little now that I've gone to 12/12 and bloom nutes. There was a slight yellowing of the older fan leaves so I added a little bit of the veg mix and their color seems to be improving. I will need to do a little lst to bush them up some.
I'll tell them you were asking.


----------



## josh b (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice cabinet's man,i really need to get some maylar in my grow closet, it will look so much better and my lumen's wont be wasted as much .


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> ditch the intake fans... there going to cavitate and loose 40% of there efficiency....
> just my .02
> 
> nice build


You've touched on something that hasn't been mentioned before. I will definitely try that. I never did like the sound of the fans straining a little bit when I closed the doors but that didn't occur to me.
Thanks for taking the time to bring it up.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2010)

josh b said:


> Nice cabinet's man,i really need to get some maylar in my grow closet, it will look so much better and my lumen's wont be wasted as much .


Thank you josh b,
Yeah, that's a good idea ....plus you get to wear the cool shades when you open it up!


----------



## SensiStan (Mar 31, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> They seem to be doing better with the increased nutes. I have gone to 80% of the recommended dose and color may be improving. I will know more in a day or 2. So far there seems to be no nute stress so I'm hopeful. It may be just what they wanted.
> The Bagseed babies are starting to stretch a little now that I've gone to 12/12 and bloom nutes. There was a slight yellowing of the older fan leaves so I added a little bit of the veg mix and their color seems to be improving. I will need to do a little lst to bush them up some.
> I'll tell them you were asking.


Hey good idea with the veg mix its got more N, but bear in mind they will start to yellow when flowering, the plant needs that energy from the older leaves for flowering now its a natural part of the process unless it starts happening really fast then ur in trouble . do let the plants know i wish them well, for extra points play them some classical music its been proven to help plants grow


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 1, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey good idea with the veg mix its got more N, but bear in mind they will start to yellow when flowering, the plant needs that energy from the older leaves for flowering now its a natural part of the process unless it starts happening really fast then ur in trouble . do let the plants know i wish them well, for extra points play them some classical music its been proven to help plants grow


So far the little bit of grow formula seems to help. I should know more today when the lights come on. I knew they would yellow a bit but it seemed to be quite sudden which made me think they were using their stored nutes too quickly. 
I think that at least one showed sex yesterday and if so, I may be able to confirm it today. The side shoots are coming out nicely. I did lst a couple of them yesterday. I'll try to get some pics today. 
A little bad news to go with the good....The house AC has pretty much quit working. We are in a minor warm spell with outside temps in the low 80s F. Not so hot I know but the house was about the same. Makes it hard to keep the cab below 80. I've got to find an AC man to come out ASAP. I'm sure thay are covered up with work this time of year. I hope it just needs a charge and clean. If this keeps up I will have to use a cooler light like the UFOs maybe. My T5s are *STILL *not here. Pisses me off! 
I'll try some light classical but I can only take so much of that before I want to hear some good ol southern rock or classic country like George Jones and Patsy Cline. Think they'll like George? 
OK...gotta get up and get movin. I have to work outside today in the yard and I have some furniture coming this morning.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 1, 2010)

Cant wait to see them  im gettin my carbon filter and inline fan soon. payday  .also any music will do if ur seriously considering it lol


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Y'all,
Things are looking up a little
First, I got my AC fixed! Yesssss!
It's cold in here now. House is 69F. Bbbbrrrr
My room is 72.5. Still too cool for me.
Cab is 74.5. I keep opening it up though...can't stop peeking!

I've ordered a duct booster fan and sail switch so I don't have to make the house so cold. 420 cfm free air rating!...33.95 & free shipping.

All of the kids are looking healthier. The AKs and BHs are growing a little faster and color is a little better. The bagseed babies are getting their color back and 2 of them are females. They are about 3 days or so into 12/12 and bloom nutes with a touch of grow nutes.

Tried to get started on the small cab again late last night but started f***ing up so I stopped. I had to work outside today so I'm not back on it yet. Maybe tonight.
Also the T5s that were on back order finally came in and they are on the way here. All in all, a good day for the old man.

Here's a few shots of the young'ns.

Pics 1-4
The main event...2 AKs and 2 BH. AKs are 15 days and BK are 7 days

Pic 5 & 6
I took some shots of the extras but I can only find 2. Funny thing is, 2 of the extra BH are out growing everything else in the cab and they are the youngest. Here they are. 

Pics 7-12
The Bagseed bunch
The first 2 are the females....also the biggest 2. I didn't really count on anything from them so it's a bonus.

That's it for now. I hope y'all had a good day too

PS. I can't seem to get the pics uploaded right now so I will post this and try to get them a little later


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 1, 2010)

I forgot to resize them first time.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 3, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> I forgot to resize them first time.


bagseed bunch looks healthy  maybe you'll get more girls than expected  

As for me, growroom is nearly done , put mylar up today just waiting for some reflective tape to touch up the edges, inline fan and carbon filter 

Who the F*** said money dont grow on trees HAHA

Pics coming soon


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 3, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> bagseed bunch looks healthy  maybe you'll get more girls than expected
> 
> As for me, growroom is nearly done , put mylar up today just waiting for some reflective tape to touch up the edges, inline fan and carbon filter
> 
> ...


Thanks SS,
Right now there are 4 fems and I took out one male today. There is one more that hasn't shown yet.
I wanna see your pics when they get up.
I'm doin a little bit of work on the veg cab today. Got the electric hooked up and the fan in. I need to get the extra plants 
into bigger pots but I have to finish their home. 
Before I can set the small cab in place I have to take out my big waterbed and put in a smaller one. Seems like one job brings on another one. Is there no stopping point? It will all be worth it when I finish though.
Have a good Easter ....if you celebrate it. I'm going down to the city to see my folks.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 3, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Thanks SS,
> Right now there are 4 fems and I took out one male today. There is one more that hasn't shown yet.
> I wanna see your pics when they get up.
> I'm doin a little bit of work on the veg cab today. Got the electric hooked up and the fan in. I need to get the extra plants
> ...


Congrats 4 out of 6 is very good usually outta 6 id expect 2 max  

il be ready to post pics on thurs but im worried my IP will get traced  im gna do some research before i post anything.

the work will end when you have everything you need in one place and everything serving its purpose, if tht makes sense 

I dnt celebrate easter anymore but i wish you a happy easter all the same


----------



## Mr. Sobchak (Apr 7, 2010)

Great cab! I am watching.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome I have tuned in for this show.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 9, 2010)

Mr. Sobchak said:


> Great cab! I am watching.


Hey MS
Thanks a lot! It seems to be doin the job. The plants are doing well. I have had to spend some time away from it but it is holding up. When I am able to spend a little more time at home I will finish up the small cab. It is 90% complete now but I still need weatherstrip, light traps, door pulls and a little bit of edge veneer. I will have some pics of the girls soon and some of the small cab.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 9, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Awesome I have tuned in for this show.


Hi jimbizzzale,
Appreciate it dude.
I'm still changing a few minor things but it is basically finished. The matching smaller cabinet is next. Come back to see it in a few days.


----------



## derkone (Apr 9, 2010)

bro, i know youve received shit loads of praise on tis project but i wanted to give some myself. Ive made a stealth box myself, not near as big or bad and seeing your work makes me want to get back to the drawing board for my next cab. Great work man, lots of props.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 9, 2010)

derkone said:


> bro, i know youve received shit loads of praise on tis project but i wanted to give some myself. Ive made a stealth box myself, not near as big or bad and seeing your work makes me want to get back to the drawing board for my next cab. Great work man, lots of props.


Hey derkone,
Good of you to say!
Don't feel alone about wanting to start again. Believe me, I would like to start again myself...just not too soon. There are always things that can be done better. Some things I would do different next time. 
In the future I will probably do a closet since these 2 cabs already seem too small!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 10, 2010)

For those that are interested here are some new shots of the bagseed girls. 5 out of 6 turned out females. They are under a 150w HPS with 1- 42w veg and 1- 42w bloom CFL. They are in the closet for now.


----------



## cannatari (Apr 10, 2010)

Sup EvlMunkee, Fricking outstanding cab build man! Your journal is very discriptive and well done also. Once again I'm coming across a great thread weeks late. Now I gotta spend a couple of hours reading your journal from the beginning. I built my own cab as well this year about the same exact time you were wrenching on yours. Mine went pretty smooth but I'm going to be tearing it down after my first round to make some changes. Feel free to stop by my journal, and please give me your thoughts if you do. Best of yields to 'ya.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 10, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Sup EvlMunkee, Fricking outstanding cab build man! Your journal is very discriptive and well done also. Once again I'm coming across a great thread weeks late. Now I gotta spend a couple of hours reading your journal from the beginning. I built my own cab as well this year about the same exact time you were wrenching on yours. Mine went pretty smooth but I'm going to be tearing it down after my first round to make some changes. Feel free to stop by my journal, and please give me your thoughts if you do. Best of yields to 'ya.


Hi cannatari,
Thanks for the props! 
I looked at your journal and I must say that I am impressed with what you have done. The clincher is, of course that your plants are doing so well. This validates all of the planning that you have put into it.
I'm a little jealous! Compared to your cab, mine is pretty cluttered. I wish I had been able to spread it out a little bit, but the goal on this first cab was to have it all self contained and from the outside to appear to be an ordinary wardrobe closet.
Glad you made it by...hope you come back again.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I haven't spent much time here lately but I'll try to make up for some of it this weekend.

First, I am very disappointed in the auto AK47 seeds. Only 3 of 5 germinated. They were supposed to be fems but 2 of the 3 turned out to be males. I don't mean herms either. They are straight up males. That leaves me with just 1 female AK. She is doing great so I think it is a good strain...the seeds just weren't good. I have saved the best male in case I want to make some seeds.
Luckily, I had some BHs ready to take their spots.

In the pics today you can see that I cut 2 more intake holes. I remade the light traps and moved them to the inside of the cab to get it closer to the wall. The holes I cut were 3 inch circles so I made light traps with 7 square inches of area so as not to restrict the flow. I also took out the 2 intake fans on the advice of Iam5toned.

Another thing I did was to add 2 90w UFOs at the sides.

Here are the pics of the plants in the cab now. The 1 AK is on the far left and the pics are labeled to identify each lady.

Pic 1 is an overall shot.
Pic 2 is the lone surviving AK47
Pic 3 is a top view of the AK
Pics 4-7 are the BHs
Pics 8-10are the 2 extra BHs. I will have to put these in the small cab.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 10, 2010)

I just noticed some new leaf spots on one of the BHs. The spots are on the middle leaves...not the top or bottom. They are looking kind of pale too.
I checked the PH in the autopot reservoir first and it is 6.35-6.45. I put 5.9 in the rez so it has climbed a little but shouldn't be a big problem.
I looked for bugs with my loupe on the bottom of the leaves and found nothing.
I checked my grow bible and it seems to indicate a deficiency of Mn or Mg....but probably Mn.
The nutes I use are currently from 800-1000 ppm. I use 67% bloom and 33& grow nutes. *They both contain 0.5% of both Mn and Mg.*
Does anyone know what these spots are from? I want to fix it before it is a big problem!
Please take a look at the pics and tell me what y'all think. You can also see the whole plant on pic 6 from the previous post


----------



## cannatari (Apr 11, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> I just noticed some new leaf spots on one of the BHs. The spots are on the middle leaves...not the top or bottom. They are looking kind of pale too.
> I checked the PH in the autopot reservoir first and it is 6.35-6.45. I put 5.9 in the rez so it has climbed a little but shouldn't be a big problem.
> I looked for bugs with my loupe on the bottom of the leaves and found nothing.
> I checked my grow bible and it seems to indicate a deficiency of Mn or Mg....but probably Mn.
> ...


Man it's so hard to give good accurate nute advise. My guess is to use more grow and less bloom nutes. Humidity and root temp can also affect nute uptake.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 11, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Man it's so hard to give good accurate nute advise. My guess is to use more grow and less bloom nutes. Humidity and root temp can also affect nute uptake.


Hey Munkee ,

long time no speak  

What are the EC levels in your reservior? you may have a salt buildup which can also cause yellowing leaves.

Soon as i can find the camera iv got some pics too


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey Munkee ,
> 
> long time no speak
> 
> ...


Hi SS,
Good to hear from you.
The water coming out of the main rez is 1150 ppm and PH is 6.4.
The water going into the Autopot rez is 950 ppm and PH is 6.4.
The water inside the Autopot Rez is 650 ppm and PH is 6.5.
It seems that as the water goes down the line, the ppm decreases and the PH stays much the same.
The water I put in the main rez is always about 5.9 PH. I did lighten up on the nutes a couple of days ago which may explain the decreasing ppm. Maybe that was the mistake. Still however, nothing seems to be way out of whack. BTW, RH stays around 40% in the day and 50%-60% at night. Temps are from 70 at night to around 80 in the daytime but occasionally reaches 82.
I suppose the next step should be to flush the container and check the runoff.
One fear that has entered my mind is the possibility of Tobacco Mosaic Virus. God!! I hope it's not that! I have researched the symptoms and TMV has many symptoms which my plant does not exhibit.....yet. According to what I have learned, a plant may not show all or even any of the most common signs. 
Like my old countrified buddy used to say...." hard to say, not knowing as I do."
I will flush the container today and look for anything out of line. Hopefully it's just a Mn deficiency.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Man it's so hard to give good accurate nute advise. My guess is to use more grow and less bloom nutes. Humidity and root temp can also affect nute uptake.


Hey there cannatari,
I started to use bloom nutes about 10 days ago when they showed their sex. I know it seems early for bloom but these are autoflowers so their life is on a fast track. Maybe I will have to go back to a higher level of grow nutes for a while. 
I first went 50/50 grow /bloom and then started using 100% bloom after about a week. When the leaves started to fade a little I started using a little more grow nutes and it helped the yellowing. The nute changes are delayed by about a day or two because I usually put them in the main rez. 
The RH is at decent levels and the temps, although not in the ideal range, are not too bad.
Thanks for your input ....it gives me something else to think about.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 11, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hi SS,
> Good to hear from you.
> The water coming out of the main rez is 1150 ppm and PH is 6.4.
> The water going into the Autopot rez is 950 ppm and PH is 6.4.
> ...


OK, im no hydro grower but i know a thing or 2, the ppm is the nutrient saturation in the water, the EC (Electronic Conductivity) reads the amount of mineral salts building up in the water as a result of nutrients being absorbed by the plants. The more salt in the water, the more conductive it it. Mineral salts are bad as they stop nutrients being absorbed by the plants thats why most hydro growers i know completely change the water in their systems once every 2 weeks or so. Im sorry if you already knew this but as far as i could see you didnt. EC meters are relatively cheap and every hydro grower should have one.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> OK, im no hydro grower but i know a thing or 2, the ppm is the nutrient saturation in the water, the EC (Electronic Conductivity) reads the amount of mineral salts building up in the water as a result of nutrients being absorbed by the plants. The more salt in the water, the more conductive it it. Mineral salts are bad as they stop nutrients being absorbed by the plants thats why most hydro growers i know completely change the water in their systems once every 2 weeks or so. Im sorry if you already knew this but as far as i could see you didnt. EC meters are relatively cheap and every hydro grower should have one.


My bad. I thought there was a direct relationship between TDS (ppm) and EC.
The EC is 1950-2300 @ .500 conversion, depending on where you measure....Autopot rez to main rez.
Is this what you mean?
As you may notice, the levels are changing as I take samples. This is due to the stronger nutes making their way down the tubes and to the Autopots. Now the main rez is empty so I can start over.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> My bad. I thought there was a direct relationship between TDS (ppm) and EC.
> The EC is 1950-2300 @ .500 conversion, depending on where you measure....Autopot rez to main rez.
> Is this what you mean?
> As you may notice, the levels are changing as I take samples. This is due to the stronger nutes making their way down the tubes and to the Autopots. Now the main rez is empty so I can start over.


OK. Now I *am* confused. I found an online ppm (US) to EC (Imperial) converter that says my EC is 1.28 - 1.57. Does that make any sense? Seems like the more I learn, the less I know.
I guess I will have to study this to figure out exactly what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## justparanoid (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you using GH nutrients flora series by chance? I have an excel document that GH made which lists EC and PPM.
what stage of growth are you in? and one last question what size res?

PPM x 500 which is based of of NaCL will give you large numbers, EC gives you low numbers such as 2. Now how to convert the two, is beyond me.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> Are you using GH nutrients flora series by chance? I have an excel document that GH made which lists EC and PPM.
> what stage of growth are you in? and one last question what size res?
> 
> PPM x 500 which is based of of NaCL will give you large numbers, EC gives you low numbers such as 2. Now how to convert the two, is beyond me.


Hey there JP,
I'm using Botanicare CNS17 Coco and Soil formula. The grow mix is 3-1-2 and the bloom is 2-2-3.
Will that spreadsheet work with any nute?
Since they all have showed their sex, I consider them in the late transition phase. Actually the AK is 30 days from seed and the BHs are 22 days from seed. Kind of young, I know, but I have been watching for signs of nute burn as I slowly increased the nutes and haven't seen any problems.
The main rez is several burp tanks totalling about 3.6 gallons. The Autopots also have a small tray on the bottom and I would guess they hold a quart or so. 
I use a Hanna Dist5 EC/TDS meter which gives me the high numbers using a US conversion factor of .500. There is an online converter that will convert them to the low EC. http://www.4hydroponics.com/convertPPM.htm
Here is what they say:
"When your reference material shows a nutrient measurement method you do not normally use, this PPM (US) / EC (Imperial) conversion script should help you keep things accurate.
Enter a measurement - choose the method (PPM / EC) used - click Convert button to see conversion."

I am hoping this problem is due to the fact that coco is an inert medium and so you have to be sure to keep a good nute level in the system. That would be the best news I could get. I'll have to try and search the coco forums some more I guess.
Any ideas?


----------



## justparanoid (Apr 11, 2010)

I will attach a zip file with the excel doc inside it for you. Maybe it will help.

I have grown jalapenos,bell peppers,tomatoes, herbs and lettuce with this document in a dwc setup.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

justparanoid said:


> I will attach a zip file with the excel doc inside it for you. Maybe it will help.
> 
> I have grown jalapenos,bell peppers,tomatoes, herbs and lettuce with this document in a dwc setup.


Cool deal! I love spreadsheets.
Thanks JP


----------



## oldmandroman (Apr 11, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312544-oldman-gotta-grow-them-all.html


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry if i caused more confusion instead of helping  il make up for it later with sum cool pics


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Sorry if i caused more confusion instead of helping  il make up for it later with sum cool pics


Hey no prob SS,
I live in the State of Confusion.
Lookin forward to your pics!


----------



## adquirk (Apr 12, 2010)

where did you get your cab. what are the dimensions and where did you get it? any links???


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 12, 2010)

adquirk said:


> where did you get your cab. what are the dimensions and where did you get it? any links???


read the journal


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 12, 2010)

adquirk said:


> where did you get your cab. what are the dimensions and where did you get it? any links???


Hey adquirk, 
Most of the answers are here somewhere but here is a link for the cab.

http://www.ameriwood.com/eng/Products/Storage/Wardrobes/Details/269-009155-48-Wardrobe

I bought it from:

http://www.onewayfurniture.com

They had the best price.
It is about 48"w x 72"h x 18"d.
If I had to start all over again I might just build a furniture style cab from scratch using better materials. Although the cab was a little expensive, it is still built out of the same cheap stuff they all use. It makes it a little harder to work with and more aggravating.


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Munk,

Thanks for stopping by my cab build!

Your setup is just killer! I like the use of materials and it is super clean.

I'm getting ready to put my full update. Did you see my new girls? 

+rep +sub

peace


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey Munk,
> 
> Thanks for stopping by my cab build!
> 
> ...


Hey js,
Glad you could make it by, dude. I haven't been back and seen the girls but I will later. Can't wait to see what you've come up with now. Today I am doing a lot of work outside on the gardens and yard and just came in for a short cooldown.
Thanks for the good words and the rep!
Cya later


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Munkee  

I have FINALLY done it, and started my own thread, you can view it here : 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/321798-scroungers-guide-stealth-cabinet-lots.html

really looking forward to seein how your girls are doin .


----------



## enigma2118 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there Evil Monkeeee

I had one quick question for you regarding the setup. I see that you have what I think is a carbon scrubber in the top left pulling out air. I didn't see a pic of the light in use tho. I'm wondering if you have an air cooled hood for the light?

The reason I ask is that I am in the middle of creating a cab very similar to yours (tho your thread have made me realize a few key things I'm missing like your soundproofing and having those outlets built into the cabin)

Now, I plan on using my DIY carbon scrubber in the same fashion that you are. But my hood is also air cooled with a glass bottom. I'm trying to figure if I want to just put a vent fan on it and vent it out -or- combine it with the carbon scrubber. I'm wondering if I just vent out the hood, will it pull out a bunch of un-carbon-scrubbed air? Will this negate my use of the carbon scrubber? 

Thanks for any info you can share. 

Again, looks awesome, you've made me step up my game here.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I havent been able to come here much lately. It is spring planting season here and I have had to spend all of the daylight hours outside working and nights working inside. There is always something to do here on the farm! It has been a struggle lately to keep up with the girls and it seems I am always right on the edge. When I am caught up outside in a week or so I can devote more time to them.

Last night I did work some on the small cab until nearly sunrise and although I still lack some things it is far enough along to take the bagseed girls out of the closet and give them a proper home. I also put the 2 extra Blue Himalayas in it and it is quite full of ladies now. They will have to finish out in there for the next 8 weeks or so. There is not a lot of headroom so I will put in a scrog later today. I decided to use the T5s that were going to be sidelights for the big cab in the small one and got 6 35w CFLs for it also. There is about 29,000 lumens in there now with about 50/50 veg and bloom bulbs. Thats a total of 366 watts of fluorescents in that little cab. I really love those T5s. They take up practically no room and put out a good bit of nice even light. I think they are the perfect choice for a small cab like that. They are a little more expensive than the CFLs at first but I think the initial cost is worth it. Even though fluorescents are supposed to be low heat, if you add that much wattage it can definitely be warm. I am pretty sure that I will have to add some more ventilation to keep things in check since the room is heating up more now, so here we go again! 
I will balance the house AC next week to try to cool it off in here and may have to add a window unit. Unfortunately, that means I will have to get more power in here from another circuit to keep from overdrawing on the existing circuit. I do like to test the limits but this heat thing is quite a challenge. 
Also I am noticing a bit more smell now and will get some ONA to see if it helps out. 

I had to transplant the bag seed girls and the 2 extra BH last night into bigger pots. I dont like to do it at this stage but they were about to get root bound and it is now or never.

All of the girls seem to be doing very well since I increased the nutes. It has stopped the leaf spotting problem dead in its tracks. The 1 AK47 female that remains is really growing fast now and she is getting a nice shape. The last couple of days she has grown at least an inch a day. I did save the best male AK and I am harvesting pollen to maybe use later. It makes me a little nervous for him to be in the house but if he does spew a little it would not be the end of the world. I think he will make a good daddy since he is a good looking pheno and was always one of the biggest and fastest plants. 

I did take a few quick pics last night of the girls in the small cab without a scrog and I will share them with you. Later today I will get some more and some of the girls in the big cab also. Sorry they are not the best pics but I didnt have time to be picky.


Pic 1 Overall shot of the plants in the small cab. The 2 extra BH had not been repotted at that time.


Pics 2 & 3 Two more of the right and left sides.


Pic 4 A closer shot of a typical bud. Yesssssssssssssss! Looking good.

OK, the sun will be up soon and Ive got to get outside to work some dirt and start some things. Its supposed to rain tomorrow so I have things to finish before then. Mother Nature is the boss this time of year! I will try to do another post later today with some new pics.
Cya soon!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey Munkee
> 
> I have FINALLY done it, and started my own thread, you can view it here :
> 
> ...


Hi SS!
Good to hear from you. Seems like you have been busy too.
I did take a quick peek at your thread yesterday and it is looking good! I'm glad you got started on it.
I will take a little more time on it when I get back in today and do a little post there.
I just jumped in here for a few minutes before the sun comes up but now I've got to get going. I will speak more with you soon buddy.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

enigma2118 said:


> Hi there Evil Monkeeee
> 
> I had one quick question for you regarding the setup. I see that you have what I think is a carbon scrubber in the top left pulling out air. I didn't see a pic of the light in use tho. I'm wondering if you have an air cooled hood for the light?
> 
> ...


Hey there enigma! Thanks for coming around and I appreciate the compliments.
I do have a cool tube on a 430w Lumatek with Ushio Optired lamp. I really like the light setup. The ballast is dimmable to 400w, 250w or 150w. It gives me a lot of flexibility there. 
It is currently being cooled with one of the 3 exhaust fans and a carbon filter on the other end. I think that it is a good idea to do it that way so you can cool the light and clean air at the same time. I will be changing it though to a dedicated fan for the light that draws it's own air from outside the cab. I may use 2 fans for it. One for the intake and one for the exhaust but I'm not positive about that part. One fan for exhaust and a passive intake would probably be enough and I think it would be easier on the fan to draw free air.
You asked:

_"I'm wondering if I just vent out the hood, will it pull out a bunch of un-carbon-scrubbed air? Will this negate my use of the carbon scrubber? "_

Yes this will allow unscrubbed air out of the cab if you draw air from inside the cab. If you pull it in from outside though, it won't. If you do take air from the inside, it won't actually negate the scrubber you have but will allow some air to bypass it and air will take the path of least resistance ...e.g. around the scrub_ber._

Hope that made sense. It is still a little early for me here. 

Good luck with your project dude and once again...thanks!


----------



## Goombatoker (Apr 16, 2010)

that setup looks dope, looks like mine, but way bigger


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

Goombatoker said:


> that setup looks dope, looks like mine, but way bigger


Hey Goonbatoker, 
Glad you stopped to look...and thanks dude.
You gonna do a thread?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Y'all
Here's a few more pics of the girls in the wardrobe cab. 
The AK is going crazy!! It has grown 1 inch day for the last 4 days. She is 18" tall now and doesn't show signs yet of slowing down. She's got such a nice figure too...13 colas! 
The BHs are trying to keep up with their older sister. They are 8 days younger so maybe they will.
I was going to take some more pics but the battery in my cam went dead. I put in a new SCROG screen in the small cab so the bagseed girls have a lot of growing to do to fill it up. I hope the repotting and new screen don't slow them down for too long. 
Here's what I got this afternoon:

Pic 1 
Family portrait from the front

Pic 2 
Another group shot from a little better angle

Pic 3 
The AK...ain't she lovely?

Pic 4 
Another pic of my fav, the AK

Pic 5 
One of the BHs 

Pic 6 
Another BH


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 16, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey Y'all
> Here's a few more pics of the girls in the wardrobe cab.
> The AK is going crazy!! It has grown 1 inch day for the last 4 days. She is 18" tall now and doesn't show signs yet of slowing down. She's got such a nice figure too...13 colas!
> The BHs are trying to keep up with their older sister. They are 8 days younger so maybe they will.
> ...



They Look Like FANTASTIC  all your hard work and research has paid off big time Munkee well done. I forsee huge bud formation in the coming weeks its so good to see everything come to fruition and its not even my grow HAHA i cant imagine how you must feel  (for a month or 2 anyways ) 

I Guess all thats left now is to sit back and let the grass grow  i really like your veg box aswell, its given me a very cunning idea involving a chest of drawers .... more to come on that one. anyways for now its time for sleep i think lol iv been up about 36 hours so i understand your overworked feeling and thanks for swinging by my thread much appreciated


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 16, 2010)

Just stopped by to peak. Looks just killer. Keep up the good work bro.

peace


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Just stopped by to peak. Looks just killer. Keep up the good work bro.
> 
> peace


Thanks js,
Yeh, they have taken off the last few days.
'preciate it. BTW, your cab is lookin great too!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello everybody, 
Here's a quick post today to show the little screen I put in the veg cab. Not much headroom in there and they need to stay for another month or so until I need it for the next grow.

It's pretty self explanatory really. It's just 1/2" PVC pipe, some elbows, zip ties and the wire. I'm sure you have seen the same thing before somewhere.
For the screen though, I got some storage cubes from WalMart that includes 17- 14" x 14" grids that you can tie together and make whatever size you need. A package is $22 but I have plenty left to make some cubes still. They make great little shelves or tables for plants or whatever. 
I made it the screen 1/4" longer than the opening and the padded IR Block liner holds it in place nicely without any screws or blocks or anything. If you wanted a parabolic screen you could make it longer and force it in. The PVC pipe makes a real nice curve. There is no need for a parabolic in this cab since the light is so even from one side to the other. It took about 15 minutes to make.

The girls look a little beat up today from the repotting and adding the screen. They have a lot of filling out to do since they have 3 times as much room now.

I'll post one little pic of a BH bud too that I took this morning.
So without further adieu.....here it is.

Pic 1 
The Whitmor storage cubes

Pics 2-4 
Pics of the screen

Pic 5
Overall shot of screen in place

Pic 6 
A bud shot...Blue Himalaya 27 days from seed


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 17, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hello everybody,
> Here's a quick post today to show the little screen I put in the veg cab. Not much headroom in there and they need to stay for another month or so until I need it for the next grow.
> 
> It's pretty self explanatory really. It's just 1/2" PVC pipe, some elbows, zip ties and the wire. I'm sure you have seen the same thing before somewhere.
> ...


Now im interested, becasue im not entirely clear on how the SCROG method works so please if you can tell me how it works and what the basic concept of it is i would be most greatful. 

As far as i understand you're supposed to train the plants through the screen so that they spread out under and grow through the screen, making the most use of the small space you have . But what happens when you want to move them to your flowering room ? wont they be all tangled up in the screen ? 

Also i loves that BH pic so much its my new desktop background just because everything is glowing blue inside and it looks so cool, not to mention how good the plant itself looks


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 17, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Now im interested, becasue im not entirely clear on how the SCROG method works so please if you can tell me how it works and what the basic concept of it is i would be most greatful.
> 
> As far as i understand you're supposed to train the plants through the screen so that they spread out under and grow through the screen, making the most use of the small space you have . But what happens when you want to move them to your flowering room ? wont they be all tangled up in the screen ?
> 
> Also i loves that BH pic so much its my new desktop background just because everything is glowing blue inside and it looks so cool, not to mention how good the plant itself looks


Hey SS,
Thanks fella. 
Yeh, I can't believe how good those buds look at 27 days! Whooda thunk it.
This is, of course, my first SCROG but you've got the concept. I have got to keep the tops down since they need to be in there for a while. 
The screen is about 8" above the pots and the CFLs are only 4" above the screen. I have no room to waste. This cab was made for veg...not so much for flower. The T5s are 7" from the screen. That's one reason I like them. That's 3" extra for headroom on the front half.
Anyway, I will keep them under the screen until about 7-10 days from harvest and then let them spread a little bit for the last week. This is not the way a SCROG is typically timed but this wasn't planned from the start. I believe that normally the screen is allowed to fill and then hours are switched to 12/12 or something like that. I'm not real clear on the timing but maybe someone out there will correct me.
Also, I am not moving them anywhere. They will stay here until I need the cab for the next veg in about a month. Regardless, it is not that hard to remove. Just lift it up and slide it out, trying not to be too rough. I don't think that SCROG crops are typically moved. They are where they will stay. I wouldn't want to try it with Hydro though. That sounds like a major pain in the ass. Even with Autopots...I would want to wait as long as I could to put in the screen in case I had to remove something.
Have I totally confused you? Well, now I don't feel so alone.


----------



## thewinghunter (Apr 17, 2010)

really really cool and intense! i just put panda film around a box made from two by fours. works good, too.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 17, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> really really cool and intense! i just put panda film around a box made from two by fours. works good, too.


Hey there winghunter,
Thanks man!
Seems to be goin ok so far. 

Yessir, the plants don't know where they are as long as they have what they need.
I said a long time ago that some guys growing with duct tape and cardboard would outgrow me and it is just as true now. At the end of the day the *only* thing that matters is what you put in the bag.
Good luck with your grow!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, nice SCROG setup there. I am definatly going to to SCROG next grow for sure. Cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 17, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Wow, nice SCROG setup there. I am definatly going to to SCROG next grow for sure. Cant wait to see how they turn out.


Thanks stonesour,
Not much to it, really. It was easy to do. I like those screens and the 1 1/2" hole size. They are totally adjustable if you just overlap them.
The timing is not quite right but I had to do something to hold them down. I will let them go as long as I can. I need that cab in about a month so they can hang out there until then.
thanks for coming by...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi y'all, 
I had to make a small change today in the big cab. The AK was towering over every thing else and I had to set the light for her. She was 18" when I posted yesterday afternoon and now, about 36 hours, later she is 21" tall! I didn't think autos were supposed to act like this. The next tallest is 12" and 8 days younger. I decided to raise the others about 4" so they could be closer to the light. I'll put up some pics of them tomorrow.
Also, I was just playin around with my cam and thought I would put these up to see how you like em. These are bagseed girls.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everybody,
Came inside for a few minutes for a short update. 
Even after raising the rest of the girls yesterday, the AK is still leaving them behind. She grew another 2 inches since yesterday and she is 23 inches tall now.
Here are some new pics for today.

Pic 1 
Group photo

Pic 2 
The AK

Pic 3 
Another AK shot

Pic 4
The top of the AK

Pic 5 
One of the Blue Himalayas

Pic 6 
The smallest of the BH

Got to get back to work outside!
See y'all later


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 19, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hi everybody,
> Came inside for a few minutes for a short update.
> Even after raising the rest of the girls yesterday, the AK is still leaving them behind. She grew another 2 inches since yesterday and she is 23 inches tall now.
> Here are some new pics for today.
> ...



They definately looking very nice munkee lovin the work, im rele surprised the AK is still growin i thought autoflowers stopped shorter than tht. i hope the ones i want to buy dont get that big


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 20, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> They definately looking very nice munkee lovin the work, im rele surprised the AK is still growin i thought autoflowers stopped shorter than tht. i hope the ones i want to buy dont get that big


Thanks SS,
I didn't expect it either. The last I reported it was 23 inches and 24 hours later it was 26 inches! It shows me the importance of having similar plants together. Maybe I should only have 3 in there. 
I got a small AC for the room yesterday and now I don't have to worry about heat at all. It is a 5200 btu unit that only cost $135 with free delivery. Works like a charm!
I had to put a screen in the big cab yesterday to hold the AK down. She is taking more than her share of light and when I raise the light for her, the others don't get enough. 
I also picked up 3 more small fans today from the local Radio Shack. I will use one to dedicate a fan to the cool tube and I will put in 2 more in the veg cab for more ventilation. It only has 1 now. It could stand to be closer in temp to the big cab. It has almost as many watts in a much smaller space, even though they are T5s and CFLs.
The bagseed girls are really doin good. They are budding like mad and getting a nice little frost on them. The 2 extra BHs with them are budding pretty good too but are not nearly as big as the ones in the big cab. I guess the 12/12s are going to limit their size and yield. The big cab is still on 18/6. 
I will put up some more pics tomorrow night or thursday and you will see a huge difference!
-EM


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 21, 2010)

Having your plants growing too fast is a problem many people would love to have.  I'm just sitting around watching no plant growth but roots are just going CRAZY!

All is looking killer man!!!

peace


----------



## NorthCaliD (Apr 22, 2010)

All I can say is OUTSTANDNG!!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks NorthCaliD,

I appreciate it! I should have more pics today. 

-EM


----------



## NorthCaliD (Apr 22, 2010)

So did you drill holes for the screws when you put the outlets in? or did you adhere them somehow just wondering cuz I think you did a wonderfull job you cant see any sign of the modifications from screws and such i would like to learn the art of hanging IR blocker and then running screw through without damages and such.


----------



## spliffmeupscotty (Apr 23, 2010)

I must say, FANTASTIC cab. +Rep. and some healthy looking girls. Subd.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

NorthCaliD said:


> So did you drill holes for the screws when you put the outlets in? or did you adhere them somehow just wondering cuz I think you did a wonderfull job you cant see any sign of the modifications from screws and such i would like to learn the art of hanging IR blocker and then running screw through without damages and such.


The outlet boxes and raceways were surface mounted with drywall screws after the IRB was finished. When you put on the cover plates they are hidden. If you need to cover a hole or screw you can just patch it with foil tape.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

spliffmeupscotty said:


> I must say, FANTASTIC cab. +Rep. and some healthy looking girls. Subd.


Hey spliffmeup,
Thanks for checkin it out. 'preciate the comp and the +Rep!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I've got some pics from yesterday of the girls in the Big cab. The AK is still goin nuts. It is time to tuck a bunch of colas back in. She is 41 days from seed in these pics. 

The BH are 33 days from seed. They are 17-19 inches tall and will be to the screen soon.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 23, 2010)

HAHAHA ! i actually laughed when i saw this you legend. im amused at how proffesional it looks coming to fruition u look like you've been doing this for the last 20 years or so are you sure this is your first ever grow  if i could give you any more rep i would man . iv just ordered all the shit for my grow so check out my thread in the comin days


----------



## Got Dank (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice grow man, im looking forward to building my first cabinet here in the next few weeks.


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 23, 2010)

As always dude. Quality shit!!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kudos SS,
Yeh, Everything seems to be working pretty well. They're about half way through so there is plenty of time left. 
Bagseed girls are filling out. It'll be good to have something a little earlier.
Pics of the small cab tonight.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

Got Dank said:


> very nice grow man, im looking forward to building my first cabinet here in the next few weeks.


Appreciate it GotDank, 
Good luck with your cabinet.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> As always dude. Quality shit!!!


'sup JS,
Thanks...I hope it smokes as good as it looks. I figure about 6 more weeks of flowering.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

Back again with some shots I took yesterday and some today in the small cab. They're filling out pretty good under the canopy. Most of them are bagseed, but the 2 front and center are Blue Himalayas. In the closeups they are the ones with much finer hairs. The BHs are 34 days from seed.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 1, 2010)

Got a few pics of the bagseed in the small cab. They are filling out and getting frosty. Stretch has stopped. In 2 weeks they will have to make room for a new crop so they haven't got much time left to finish. 
More pics later of big cab


----------



## jsgamber (May 1, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Got a few pics of the bagseed in the small cab. They are filling out and getting frosty. Stretch has stopped. In 2 weeks they will have to make room for a new crop so they haven't got much time left to finish.
> More pics later of big cab


Looks like you're catching up on your journal just like me. Your plants have made great progress over the last week since your last pics.

Any details to report as far as temps, humidity and such? Is your cabinet meeting or exceeding expectations?

We need details!

Come by and check out my grow. LOT's of drama to report including one death, 2 in ICU and 2 running the mile without breaking a sweat. Plants are funny in how they handle adversity while experiencing the same environment.

Now to go bug SensiStan.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 1, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Looks like you're catching up on your journal just like me. Your plants have made great progress over the last week since your last pics.
> 
> Any details to report as far as temps, humidity and such? Is your cabinet meeting or exceeding expectations?
> 
> ...


Hey js,
We've settled into a routine here. The cab is running like it should and the growth spurts seem to be slowing. 
I finally put in another fan just for the cooltube so now I have the 3 original exhaust fans and 1 more for the light. Since I added the AC unit, I can keep it whatever temp I want so I keep it in the upper 70s.
RH stays between 40 and 60%. 

I am happy with the way it's doing but it is already too small. I think I may try just 3 plants next time and see if it is better. I can also see a need for some sidelights. Later I will add some T5s to the sides and back.

I'll drop into your thread to check it out a little later. Sounds like a lot of things happening.


----------



## alexonfire (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 1, 2010)

Hi y'all,
A few more shots of the bagseed girls and the 2 BH. The BH are in the back on the right side so kind of hard to see.


----------



## SensiStan (May 2, 2010)

Hey munkee nice plants  cant wait to see your overall yield i think ur gna have more bud than you know what to do with  iv been running around all week looking after my young ones who are about to be fed for their first time  how old were yours before you started feeding ? i'll be putting sum pics up later for you to see


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 2, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> Thanks for the updates!


hey alexonfire,
no problem, man


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 2, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey munkee nice plants  cant wait to see your overall yield i think ur gna have more bud than you know what to do with  iv been running around all week looking after my young ones who are about to be fed for their first time  how old were yours before you started feeding ? i'll be putting sum pics up later for you to see


Hi SS,
Too much bud is a good problem. I know how to deal with that!
I started nutes when they were about 2 weeks out of the ground. I started with 13% of a full dose. Remember though, I use coco and it requires nutes a little sooner. Your soil will supply yours with some nutes for a bit.
I was cautious at first and didn't want to burn them but I have a point of reference now. I found that when my ppm exceeded 1200, they got a slight nute burn.
I'll stop by later to check out your pics.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 2, 2010)

Hi y'all,
I've got a few more pics of the girls in the big cab. 
The AK has slowed down and the screen is keeping her at the maximum height. The BH are slowly catching up to her but I am sure they won't get that tall. The tallest BH is 24" and the shortest is 21". When I put up the screen, the AK was 30" tall and has grown a few more inches since then but it is hard to tell. I think she would have reached 3' easily if I had let her go.
It looks like all of the plants in the big house are MUCH larger than typical.
The BH in the small cab are only 12" tall and there are several reasons: 
They are on a 12/12 schedule.
They are in smaller pots.
They have CFLs (210w) and T5 (156w) instead of a 430w HPS.
The plants in the big cab have all the advantages. Better light, bigger pots, more hours. They also have the Autopots and airdomes. 
One thing I wonder about is the airdomes. Would they be just as big without them, or do they really help?
I expect the girls in the big house to yield about 3 times as much as the small house.
The girls in the big cab will also have another 4 weeks to flower.

Still, I see the possibility of having an extra small crop for every regular crop. I have 4 vacant weeks in the veg cab and it would be possible to keep 4 extras in there for those 4 weeks. If I use clones or find a really fast autoflower I like, it might work.

I've taken a week off of the estimated flowering time for the crop in the big cab. It looks like they are a little ahead of schedule and I think they will be finished in 5 weeks. That means it is time to germ some seeds for the next one. That would be 4 weeks for veg and the new girls would move into the big house when the current grow is harvested.

I'm gonna try some Master Kush and start a few Iranian Short Season. The Iranians would stay in the small cab to flower. I don't know if they will make it in 9 weeks so I may have to rig up something for them to finish in


----------



## SensiStan (May 2, 2010)

Hey munkee, those plants are looking sooo nice i rele wish mine were that big  iv gotta say the master kush is a very nice strain to smoke and if you're interested in the BC...you know where to watch an example of it now  also so a big thumbs up there  maybe you could even post me some haha .

rele looking forward to seeing harvest day. you've done a brilliant job here and iv gotta say my next growroom will definately have features very similar to yours  (my next growroom which is being designed as we speak) 

anyway , all the best . and swing by my thread , now with added pics .....


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 5, 2010)

Hello y'all,
The cabs are working good and the grow keeps inching along. I should be about 4 weeks from harvest. 
I've got some seedlings to plant for the next grow so the bagseed girls are slowly being evicted. In a couple of days there will be nothing but new sprouts in the veg cab. I germed 5 Master Kush and 3 Iranian Short Season. The MK will go to the big cab after about 4 weeks of veg but the ISS will stay in the veg cab to finish. 
So....the State of the Grow:
The AK is still trying to get bigger and I keep putting her under the screen. I moved the light up again so now it is about 12 inches above the AK. She seemed to have a reaction a few days ago from possibly too much nutes and being too close to the light. She is the only one who suffered so maybe raising the light and dropping the PPM will help her out. 
The Blue Himalayas are lookin really tasty and smell great. The only thing I don't like so far is they have so much leaf. It is going to cut down on yield. So if I grow them again I will try to give them more room to spread out.
BTW, I ordered an ONA dispenser and got a bucket of ONA gel for odor control. It seems to be really doing a good job. I don't have the fan yet....it is on backorder but I have a small fan blowing across it. It works so good I took off all of the carbon wraps from my filters and still smell nothing.

Here are some new pics from yesterday


----------



## SensiStan (May 5, 2010)

You really are a natural at this mate  - enough said , if my grow turns out half as good i'll be happy 
are you using soil in the veg cab ?


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 5, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> You really are a natural at this mate  - enough said , if my grow turns out half as good i'll be happy
> are you using soil in the veg cab ?


Thanks SS,
I am sure your grow will be great. You know what you are doing and are serious about it. That's all you need.
The Bagseed girls were originally in soil but when I repotted them I put them in coco. The BHs in there have always been coco. I will be using coco for a while. In fact, I have a setup for hydro that is waiting for me to try it but coco is so easy and has such good results that I don't know when I'll get around to the Hydro. Seems like a lot of work. The results would have to be way better for me to switch.


----------



## SensiStan (May 5, 2010)

I thought your watering system was a hydro system with a coco medium ? its been so long since you posted your initial setup  and i smoke too much weed  Anyways i can really see the benifit to hydro and i want to try it on my next grow just to compare results to a 100% organic soil grow. Im gna use Aeroponics or a DIY Ebb and Flood system for my next grow. its actually not too bad as you only have one res to take all your readings from and you can just put the whole damn thing on a timer  top up as required


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 6, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I thought your watering system was a hydro system with a coco medium ? its been so long since you posted your initial setup  and i smoke too much weed  Anyways i can really see the benifit to hydro and i want to try it on my next grow just to comparTe results to a 100% organic soil grow. Im gna use Aeroponics or a DIY Ebb and Flood system for my next grow. its actually not too bad as you only have one res to take all your readings from and you can just put the whole damn thing on a timer  top up as required


I'm using Autopots which are automatic bottom feed. I have a res inside for the water so that may be what you remembered. The Autopots have coco and perlite. I'm not real sure that hydro will grow them any bigger so I'll put that off for a while. All of these plants in the Autopots are about 30- 50% bigger than they are supposed to be so I am very happy with the method.


----------



## arnod3ablo (May 6, 2010)

Previously i noticed you posted "Pic 6: I can watch the temp and RH from my desk. Perfect for a lazy man!"

You deserve a seat at your desk for making a grow cabinet like that


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 8, 2010)

arnod3ablo said:


> Previously i noticed you posted "Pic 6: I can watch the temp and RH from my desk. Perfect for a lazy man!"
> 
> You deserve a seat at your desk for making a grow cabinet like that


Thanks arnod3ablo,
I'll wear it out, believe me! I got another remote sensor for the small cab and I can watch them both from the same screen.
I'll have some new pics soon. The buds are filling out nicely.


----------



## SensiStan (May 10, 2010)

Looking forward to it munkee  really dont see enough of you these days ....


----------



## jsgamber (May 12, 2010)

I think Munk and I suffer from lazyassposteritis. Look it up, it's says so on my MMJ recommendation.  Oops, time for another treatment!

peace


----------



## SensiStan (May 12, 2010)

HAHA i think the problem was i hadnt had any weed in 5 days and i was feeling energetinc  never a good thing that. now i have a nice big cheese joint and im back to my placid self. hooray for weed - natures ritalin


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I know I haven't posted much but I've had some other things goin on.
Things in the cab just keep on tickin, The BH are getting nice fat buds on them and the AK is very close to harvest. The trichs are about 20% amber/ 60% cloudy/ 20% clear. There are still a few white pistils coming out but not many. I was hoping it would get more trichs on it but that may be all that she can do. I was thinkin about cutting off the tallest colas and leaving the rest until I cut the BH. The AK buds are in the 1st, 2nd and 5th pics in the last row. What do y'all think?
Here are some pics from the last few days.


----------



## jsgamber (May 13, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hi Guys,
> I know I haven't posted much but I've had some other things goin on.
> Things in the cab just keep on tickin, The BH are getting nice fat buds on them and the AK is very close to harvest. The trichs are about 20% amber/ 60% cloudy/ 20% clear. There are still a few white pistils coming out but not many. I was hoping it would get more trichs on it but that may be all that she can do. I was thinkin about cutting off the tallest colas and leaving the rest until I cut the BH. The AK buds are in the 1st, 2nd and 5th pics in the last row. What do y'all think?
> Here are some pics from the last few days.


Dude it took me 15 minutes to look through those pics, each one making me higher and higher (I think their was "wood"  at some point). They look crazy man!!! 

If you haven't read through https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html take a look and see what you think regarding "ripeness". Dude sure knows what he is talking about. If you're not comfortable waiting, maybe pick your smallest plant and let her keep going to see if there is a difference in potency for you.


----------



## SensiStan (May 13, 2010)

Hey Munkee 

YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM !!! (i agree with gamber YUM) 

I'e been reading and ur on the right line of thinking with taking the top colas and leaving the rest in fact its an excellent way to stimulate lower bud growth i'm defo going to do it  either way i reckon ur about 2.5 weeks away from finished product


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 15, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Dude it took me 15 minutes to look through those pics, each one making me higher and higher (I think their was "wood"  at some point). They look crazy man!!!
> 
> If you haven't read through https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html take a look and see what you think regarding "ripeness". Dude sure knows what he is talking about. If you're not comfortable waiting, maybe pick your smallest plant and let her keep going to see if there is a difference in potency for you.


Hey js,
Yeah, I've read it but I looked at it again to refresh my memory. It's a great tutorial that makes it a lot easier. 
So far I have resisted the temptation to cut early but it cant be any more than a week or so away for the AK. The Blue Himalayas are probably 2 weeks away and they smell fantastic! 
I will cut the more mature AK buds when they are ready and leave the BH a little longer.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 15, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey Munkee
> 
> YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM !!! (i agree with gamber YUM)
> 
> I'e been reading and ur on the right line of thinking with taking the top colas and leaving the rest in fact its an excellent way to stimulate lower bud growth i'm defo going to do it  either way i reckon ur about 2.5 weeks away from finished product


I may as well try it. I have to get the ripe AK buds out and all of the BH need a little more time. I'm watching those trichomes closely but they are slow to go amber.


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

i think its a matter of personal preference between milky and amber if you prefer your bud to lean closer to the couchlocking effect wait for amber, if u want a more cerebral effect go milky - Jorge Cervantes told me that in one of his films i think


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> i think its a matter of personal preference between milky and amber if you prefer your bud to lean closer to the couchlocking effect wait for amber, if u want a more cerebral effect go milky - Jorge Cervantes told me that in one of his films i think


I've decided to go ahead and flush the AK today. In a couple of days I will cut it. The trichs are now about 25% amber so by the time it is flushed it will be time. 
The BH will still need another week or so.
Here are some bud pics from a couple of days ago.


----------



## SensiStan (May 16, 2010)

This is becoming softcore bud porn munkee. i wonder if its possible for a human male to be attracted to a female plant, all would be well and good until i smoked the misses i imagine


----------



## tebor (May 16, 2010)

nice pics. and nice details for the cabinet.


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Hi dude,  Its nice to see someone else making the effort with their grow cab, in the past I have seen some terrible, poor setups but am glad to see a good setup! yours is simerlar to mine I am still building mine but am using a 600w Hps a 400 and a 250, and am alternating according to weather to keep the lights bright and the temps low, I'll post just the 1 pic of mine I think you'll agree credit where credit's due, I am gunna give you REP. cos its nice to come across a thread thats simerlar to mine yet different enough to make an interesting read! I do have a question I have never SCROGED or done an LST before how s the best way to do so in my cab? I look forward to more updates keep up the top quality work - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

My setup has changed a bit since the pic, but this is my latest cab pic taken a few weeks ago... I'll update soon  anyhow could you please explain to me my query on LSTs and SCROGING many thanks - STELTHY 

PS/ I'll add your REP. now


----------



## jsgamber (May 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> My setup has changed a bit since the pic, but this is my latest cab pic taken a few weeks ago... I'll update soon  anyhow could you please explain to me my query on LSTs and SCROGING many thanks - STELTHY
> 
> PS/ I'll add your REP. now


Good Grief Munk you have a following. Both of you guys are sick OCD Mother F'rs.....and I am soooo Jealous!! 

stealthy this is truly beautiful work and you deserve +rep. Throw up a link to your grow and I'll be watching.

Hey Munk, the ladies are looking beautiful!! Regarding the "ripeness" just keep comparing pics of that guys ripe bud and compare to yours. All the hairs are starting to turn so the next thing to watch for are the leaves curling up giving their last bit of energy to her "seeds".

I can't wait for your harvest day.


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Cheer's buddy  I've added a link below - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

Cheer's dude  here is a link to my thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html Lookin forward to your thoughts and comments and any help you can offer with LST and/or SCROGING, in a cupboard and how to etc.. I really like the progress EvlMunkee has made with his cupboard and grow on this thread, If and when I get my temps under control...(not too long I hope  ) I hope all thing go as well as his  - STELTHY


----------



## nimbingrower (May 17, 2010)

hey champ awesome 1st grow.. just read threw the whole thread now can't wait to see your finished product  your girls look so tasty.. You have made up my mind .. my next grow will be AK


REP ++++++++++++++++++

Peace N.G


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 17, 2010)

tebor said:


> nice pics. and nice details for the cabinet.


Thanks tebor,
Glad you stopped to look. Appreciate it!


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 17, 2010)

My setup has changed a bit since the pic, but this is my latest cab pic taken a few weeks ago... I'll update soon  anyhow could you please explain to me my query on LSTs and SCROGING many thanks - STELTHY 

PS/ I'll add your REP. now [/QUOTE]

Now THAT is a* nice lookin cabinet*, my friend  
Congrats on a great job stelthy! Looks like Hydro? If it is, I would not want to SCROG. I am nowhere near a scrog expert but it just sounds like a nightmare. Once the buds get through the screen you don't want to have to pull it off for res maintenance. LSTing though would still work good. I will probably use topping and LSTing to shape my next grow.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 17, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Good Grief Munk you have a following. Both of you guys are sick OCD Mother F'rs.....and I am soooo Jealous!!
> 
> stealthy this is truly beautiful work and you deserve +rep. Throw up a link to your grow and I'll be watching.
> 
> ...


It really is an awesome cab isn't it? You ought to have a great crop stelthy. Looks like you watch details.

Thanks js,
The AK is coming down tomorrow I think. It looks ripe, the trichs are almost 50% amber and the leaves have been yellowing for at least a week.
I started flushing yesterday on the AK.


----------



## stelthy (May 17, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> My setup has changed a bit since the pic, but this is my latest cab pic taken a few weeks ago... I'll update soon  anyhow could you please explain to me my query on LSTs and SCROGING many thanks - STELTHY
> 
> PS/ I'll add your REP. now


Now THAT is a* nice lookin cabinet*, my friend  
Congrats on a great job stelthy! Looks like Hydro? If it is, I would not want to SCROG. I am nowhere near a scrog expert but it just sounds like a nightmare. Once the buds get through the screen you don't want to have to pull it off for res maintenance. LSTing though would still work good. I will probably use topping and LSTing to shape my next grow. [/QUOTE]

Cheers man  yep 'Hydro'  (DWC) !!! Ok I'll arrange some screw in loops so I can LST.. that sounds like a better idea  Glad your liking my work so far, when I am completly done and have my seeds under way it should be a real head turner  not to mention alot of fun to grow in, cheers - STELTHY


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 17, 2010)

nimbingrower said:


> hey champ awesome 1st grow.. just read threw the whole thread now can't wait to see your finished product  your girls look so tasty.. You have made up my mind .. my next grow will be AK
> 
> 
> REP ++++++++++++++++++
> ...


Hey nimbingrower,
Thanks for the rep dude! 
I'm impressed with this Auto AK47. It is 1 out of five but it is much bigger and yields much more than I thought it would. The real test will be the smoke test.  I don't expect it to be like the original AK but hopefully it will be decent.


----------



## jsgamber (May 17, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Now THAT is a* nice lookin cabinet*, my friend
> Congrats on a great job stelthy! Looks like Hydro? If it is, I would not want to SCROG. I am nowhere near a scrog expert but it just sounds like a nightmare. Once the buds get through the screen you don't want to have to pull it off for res maintenance. LSTing though would still work good. I will probably use topping and LSTing to shape my next grow.


Cheers man  Ok I'll arrange some screw in loops so I can LST.. that sounds like a better idea  - STELTHY[/QUOTE]


Hey I'm a cabinet, doing hydro and ScrOG, what am I chopped liver??  hahahaha. Just joking.

Check out my plans for my Mini-ScrOG's. I'm using 16L reservoirs which are 9" tall and filled with about 2 gallons of water (DWC) which weighs less than 20lbs total and will have their own screen. I can easily pull them out of the cab to service them, trim, tie, etc. You also may be interested in how I'm controlling water temps as well. Once my water temps were under control, it's a matter of finding the right level of ventilation to keep air temps in check. That becomes a function of the ambient temperature of your incoming air meaning it has to already be cooler than the air in the cabinet in order for you to reach equilibrium. I'm still trying to find that source of air without dropping some $$'s on additional AC and exhausting out my humidity.

Basically with ScrOG, you aren't letting the main stalk come up through the screen so as the plant get's "taller" you keep it winding up under the screen aiming each node to come up through one of the holes in the screen. This will develop a lot of extra growth under the screen that you will have to trim away since they will no longer get any light through your "bud" canopy. It will take time each day to redirect "traffic" up through the screen. To some it's too much time. For me, it's daily therapy and I'm looking forward to it. 

I'm looking forward to checking out your thread!

peace


----------



## BlueChronic (May 17, 2010)

Damn haha I like all these cool little set ups. Nice and healthy look females there OP.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 17, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Cheers man  Ok I'll arrange some screw in loops so I can LST.. that sounds like a better idea  - STELTHY


 
Hey I'm a cabinet, doing hydro and ScrOG, what am I chopped liver??  hahahaha. Just joking.

Check out my plans for my Mini-ScrOG's. I'm using 16L reservoirs which are 9" tall and filled with about 2 gallons of water (DWC) which weighs less than 20lbs total and will have their own screen. I can easily pull them out of the cab to service them, trim, tie, etc. You also may be interested in how I'm controlling water temps as well. Once my water temps were under control, it's a matter of finding the right level of ventilation to keep air temps in check. That becomes a function of the ambient temperature of your incoming air meaning it has to already be cooler than the air in the cabinet in order for you to reach equilibrium. I'm still trying to find that source of air without dropping some $$'s on additional AC and exhausting out my humidity.

Basically with ScrOG, you aren't letting the main stalk come up through the screen so as the plant get's "taller" you keep it winding up under the screen aiming each node to come up through one of the holes in the screen. This will develop a lot of extra growth under the screen that you will have to trim away since they will no longer get any light through your "bud" canopy. It will take time each day to redirect "traffic" up through the screen. To some it's too much time. For me, it's daily therapy and I'm looking forward to it. 

I'm looking forward to checking out your thread!

peace[/QUOTE]

There ya go stelthy! js has it figured out. Pay attention....this guy is pretty sharp.
Sorry js.....it slipped my mind that you were doing it.

For me; I am leaning toward LST as long as I have enough headroom. In this grow I had a runaway AK with over a dozen colas that I didn't want to cut so the screen seemed like the thing to do. It trained the top colas and let the other plants catch up a bit.


----------



## SimplySmoked (May 17, 2010)

I like your style +Rep


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 19, 2010)

SimplySmoked said:


> I like your style +Rep


Appreciate it SimplySmoked,
Thanks for the rep dude!


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 19, 2010)

I cut down the auto AK47 yesterday. It is a good mix of cloudy and amber trichs and most of the new white pistils have turned red.
I started drying the buds so in about a week I should have an idea of how good it is.
The Blue Himalayas need another week or so but this grow will finish about a week ahead of schedule. I have some Master Kush in the veg cab but they won't be ready to go into the big cab for at least 2 more weeks. That will give me a chance to go through everything in the cabinet and get it ready for the next one.
Here are some pics of the AK from yesterday. My apologies in advance for the crappy pictures.


----------



## stelthy (May 19, 2010)

Looking good man  do they smell very potent? how do you plan to dry them? do you cure them after? - STELTHY


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 19, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Looking good man  do they smell very potent? how do you plan to dry them? do you cure them after? - STELTHY


Thanks stelthy,
The smell is not overly strong. I would say it's a little bit spicy and piney but mellow. I have strung them up in an old trunk with ventilation holes. I have a fan blowing on the trunk but not directly on the buds. I'm watching the humidity in the trunk and so far it is staying around 60%. That's a little high so I hope that it comes down in the next day or so. I will have to keep a real close eye on them for the next week until they are ready for jars. After I put them up in jars, I will have to air them daily for another couple of weeks or until they are ready to store. 
I have never been this far in the process so this is what I can gather from RIU and Cervantes. I haven't given this part near as much thought as I did the rest of the grow. We'll see how it works out!


----------



## SensiStan (May 19, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Thanks stelthy,
> The smell is not overly strong. I would say it's a little bit spicy and piney but mellow. I have strung them up in an old trunk with ventilation holes. I have a fan blowing on the trunk but not directly on the buds. I'm watching the humidity in the trunk and so far it is staying around 60%. That's a little high so I hope that it comes down in the next day or so. I will have to keep a real close eye on them for the next week until they are ready for jars. After I put them up in jars, I will have to air them daily for another couple of weeks or until they are ready to store.
> I have never been this far in the process so this is what I can gather from RIU and Cervantes. I haven't given this part near as much thought as I did the rest of the grow. We'll see how it works out!


HAHA munkee im so proud and jelous at the same time lol 

looks like ur gna be MOST high for the next few weeks. i know what u mean about the finishing process, as with all growing its 90% research and 10% intuition , im already worried about drying and curing and im not even finished veg yet.

All the best though and WELL DONE


----------



## adquirk (May 19, 2010)

Got another ? for ya evil, with your cooling capabilities of this cab, do you see it possible to run a 600w and cool it?


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 19, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> HAHA munkee im so proud and jelous at the same time lol
> 
> looks like ur gna be MOST high for the next few weeks. i know what u mean about the finishing process, as with all growing its 90% research and 10% intuition , im already worried about drying and curing and im not even finished veg yet.
> 
> All the best though and WELL DONE


Hey SS,
Thanks man!
I still have 3 plants left that will start coming down soon. One of them will be ripe any day now. I'm looking forward to tasting that Blue Himalaya. I love the way it smells.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 19, 2010)

adquirk said:


> Got another ? for ya evil, with your cooling capabilities of this cab, do you see it possible to run a 600w and cool it?


Whassup adquirk,
I am not sure how hot a 600w runs but if you could boost the air in the cool tube I suppose it could work. My main limitation is space. I can grow more with the 400w but I just don't have the room. For that reason I can't see how changing to a 600w would be worth it in this case.
Just my opinion.


----------



## SensiStan (May 21, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Whassup adquirk,
> I am not sure how hot a 600w runs but if you could boost the air in the cool tube I suppose it could work. My main limitation is space. I can grow more with the 400w but I just don't have the room. For that reason I can't see how changing to a 600w would be worth it in this case.
> Just my opinion.


I think if you went up in wattage you would notice slightly accelerated growth, in my opinion not worth it for the additional heat and power requirements mate, you have a gooood thing going on there


----------



## chainseeker (May 25, 2010)

Wow very nice work. Hey munk have u checked out stelthy's cab. U guy's r pee's in a pod. I think munk and stelthy should do a pimp my cab show I'll def. send mine in. Also is there no group 4 us cab growers. The AK's looked great btw well done r they dry yet.


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 25, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I think if you went up in wattage you would notice slightly accelerated growth, in my opinion not worth it for the additional heat and power requirements mate, you have a gooood thing going on there


I agree SS. 400w is all I would want to use in this cab.



chainseeker said:


> Wow very nice work. Hey munk have u checked out stelthy's cab. U guy's r pee's in a pod. I think munk and stelthy should do a pimp my cab show I'll def. send mine in. Also is there no group 4 us cab growers. The AK's looked great btw well done r they dry yet.


Hey chainseeker,
Thanks a lot dude.
Yeh, I saw stelthy's cab...it is excellent!!
I was impressed with the AK too. It can yield a lot more than I thought. My target was 4oz from 4 plants but the AK has already yielded 94g. I weighed it when I put it into jars so it may lose a little more weight but not much. I still expect at least 90g from her. It is a little early for a good smoke test. They need a couple more weeks at least.
I've also done a first cut on 2 of the BH and got what I think is better than 2 oz. There is probably 3-4 oz left in the cabinet.
Thanks for comin by


----------



## jsgamber (May 26, 2010)

Sup Munk? Just trolling through! Hopefully my Cherry AK-47 holds those same genetics!! Stop by my journals and check out my clone saga...bring a tissue!  Okay it' not that bad. hehe

peace


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey js,
It's been a while since I've been online so I haven't done any trollin lately. My wife and I start our holiday tomorrow so I won't be around much in June either.
Here's a quick update on the harvest..
Everything has been cut as of 31 May. The AK yielded 75.5g of dried buds. The BH are 160.7g for an average of 53.5g per plant. 
Of course there are about 5 or 6oz of trim and fan leaves for bubble hash.
The total bud harvest for 1 auto AK47 and 3 auto Blue Himalayas is *236.2g* or *a little over a half pound!* I had hoped for a quarter but didn't expect this.
It's a little early for a good smoke report. I have been smoking a little bit while I wait and it seems to be fairly potent but not killer. The taste is starting to mellow a bit but has a way to go yet. When it is fully cured I will post a full smoke report for both strains.
I'll try to post a few bud pics later today.


----------



## growalater (Jun 4, 2010)

Where did you get that Square thing that holds your fans and stuff that is on the back panel? I am building the same kind of grow closet and I like that idea to hang fans from and so on.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 4, 2010)

growalater said:


> Where did you get that Square thing that holds your fans and stuff that is on the back panel? I am building the same kind of grow closet and I like that idea to hang fans from and so on.


Hey growalater,
You must be talking about the square aluminum tube. I bought it at Lowes. They have several sizes and shapes.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 4, 2010)

Half a pound!!!  Very impressive man!!! 
Thinking about the next one yet?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Half a pound!!!  Very impressive man!!!
> Thinking about the next one yet?


Yeh, I've started some Nirvana Master Kush. They have another week or two of veg before they go into the flower cab. I am only growing 3 this time so they are not so crowded and have better quality buds. My target height is 30 inches.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice thats exactly whats in my cab atm good luck bud


----------



## jsgamber (Jun 4, 2010)

Half pound!! 
We're not worthy...kiss-ass
We're not worthy...kiss-ass
We're not worthy...kiss-ass
We're not worthy...kiss-ass



That's awesome! I haven't been online much since my "interactive build". But I've been kicking butt on the cab. I've got almost 75 pics that I need to go through and post up. My ventilation is starting to look pretty trick! And last but not least I have 16 new clones all with root buds. Another saga I need to tell so I'll be busy for the next few hours. But first I had to come see what my buddies were up to!! 

peace ...and happy smoking! 

oh and happy holiday!!


----------



## growalater (Jun 5, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hey growalater,
> You must be talking about the square aluminum tube. I bought it at Lowes. They have several sizes and shapes.


 Hey EvlMunkee,
Thanks for the heads up, did u keep the cardboard backing that im sure came with yours too or did you replace it with a wood one. Reason i ask is mine looks just like yours xcept white and im wondering if it will be sturdy with the cardbord backing and no inner shelf to keep it center? Thanks for your info, Damn i thought i was going for clean man but your cab is AWESOME>


----------



## degrassi (Jun 9, 2010)

I just read through 25 pages of info and i feel great... i feel like i learned from Einstein lol. This is how i envisioned mine. Currently i'm listing all the parts I'm going to need but i'm stuck on figuring out what growing method i should use in a cabinet this sized. I liked that you didn't have crazy hydro buckets everywhere.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello All,
I am back from a nice long holiday. I didn't leave the area for more than a few days at a time so I was able to make sure the buds cured properly and watch the current crop. 
I have smoked both the AK and the BH before they were fully cured and can definitely see the difference. I think they still have a little curing to go but it is enough for a report;

Auto AK47 Smoke Report
 


Strain: Automatic AK47
Growth: 82 days @ 18/6 . 70% coco/30% perlite in Auto Pot
Nutes: AN17 Grow & Bloom for Coco, 5 ml Floraliscious per gallon during flowering.
Yield: 1 plant- 3 oz.
Bag Appeal: (7) Nice fat buds. Slightly gold tones with dark red pistils. It would be an 8 if I had manicured better.
Smell: ( Very piney but mellowing and getting sweeter after 6 weeks cure
Taste: (7) A little bit harsh on inhale, exhale is well rounded but fairly mild.
The High: (7) Pretty good mix of mental and physical buzz. Leans a little toward couchlock. Getting better every day but not killer shit.
Comments: This is a midgrade strain. Although it is still improving, I don&#8217;t expect more than an 8 out of 10.


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 7, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Hello All,
> I am back from a nice long holiday. I didn't leave the area for more than a few days at a time so I was able to make sure the buds cured properly and watch the current crop.
> I have smoked both the AK and the BH before they were fully cured and can definitely see the difference. I think they still have a little curing to go but it is enough for a report;
> 
> ...


Finally the Munkee returns 

you did very well for your first grow, i'm just in the process of following your lead now  doubt i'll get 3oz per plant but i was hoping for 3 overall . Waiting for tht BH Smoke report now ....


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello Folks,
My computer has been disabled here so this has taken longer than I expected. It did, however give the buds a little more time to cure. 

Strain: Automatic Blue Himalaya
Growth: 80 days @ 18/6 . 70% coco/30% perlite in Auto Pot
Nutes: CNS17 Grow & Bloom for Coco, 5 ml Kool Bloom per gallon during flowering.

Yield: 3 plants - 5 oz.

Bag Appeal: {7} Light green. Buds with pale red pistils. Dusted with trichomes but not crusty.

Smell: {8} Great blueberry smell with just a hint of pine. It has been cured for nearly 2 months.

Taste: {8} I love the taste of these buds. It is a pronounced blueberry taste that stays with you for a little while. On exhale the flavor is that of a mild hash.

The High: {8} Mostly a mental high. It makes me daydream and I can sit in the yard and watch the birds for hours.

Comments: The BH has a slight edge over the AK in my opinion. The high is a little more enjoyable and I definitely like the taste better. There were 2 phenos. One looked more like a Kush and I had hopes it would be special but it has about the same potency and a similar taste.

Thanks to everyone who participated in this thread. It has been a huge learning experience for me and I appreciate all of your comments, questions and advice. 
*Happy Growing All!!! *


----------



## GoLdD (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey EvlMunkee,

Fantastic thread, it was very educational for a noob like me, I am about to build my first cab and start my first grow. I have read through it twice now, and I am so impressed with your stealth cab that I have decided to model my new build after yours. 

I have a few questions that I hope you don't mind answering?

Where did you get the Silenex media center cooling kit? and what is the specific name for the package your bought?

Did you wire the two electrical outlets? How did you do it?

Thanks in advance,

GoLdD


----------



## bigill (Aug 1, 2010)

damn cant believe i missed this great grow ...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2010)

GoLdD said:


> Hey EvlMunkee,
> 
> Fantastic thread, it was very educational for a noob like me, I am about to build my first cab and start my first grow. I have read through it twice now, and I am so impressed with your stealth cab that I have decided to model my new build after yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks GoLdD and welcome to RIU! 
I bought the Silenx Media Cooling System at tiger direct.com but it looks like they don't carry them anymore. Frozencpu.com has them too but cost a little more.
If you are going to use more than 250 watts you may want to consider a more conventional inline fan and filter instead. Yes it is a *lot* noisier, but is less work and more efficient in the long run. Also think about the intake air. The bigger HIDs like a 400 will need intake air that is 10 degrees or so lower than the cab temp you need.

For the electrical I bought a 10' extension cord (12/2 w/grd) and cut off the female end. I ran it into the cab and used it to wire the first box. From there I ran a 12/3 Romex to the second box. Easy.
Good luck Bud


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 3, 2010)

bigill said:


> damn cant believe i missed this great grow ...


faster readin when it's all done though, ain't it?


----------



## GoLdD (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for answering my questions +Rep for you. I am planning on using a 400 watt HPS/MH glass sealed light, I was planning on running 2 120 mm silenx fans (1 pull, 1 push) to cool the light, 2 80mm fans for air intake into the cab, and a seperate 4 inch 170 cfm with a filter to blow out of the cab. The cab will be in my bedroom, and noise is a concern, but I can run my A/C to keep the room cool. 

Do you think this will be enough to keep the lights, cab and plants cool enough or do I need 2 inlines? 

Great idea for the wiring, I'm going to have to put atleast one 2 plug outlet into the cab the way you did.

Thanks,

GoLd


----------



## weedgrow (Aug 4, 2010)

where did you get those fans?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 10, 2010)

GoLdD said:


> Thanks for answering my questions +Rep for you. I am planning on using a 400 watt HPS/MH glass sealed light, I was planning on running 2 120 mm silenx fans (1 pull, 1 push) to cool the light, 2 80mm fans for air intake into the cab, and a seperate 4 inch 170 cfm with a filter to blow out of the cab. The cab will be in my bedroom, and noise is a concern, but I can run my A/C to keep the room cool.
> 
> Do you think this will be enough to keep the lights, cab and plants cool enough or do I need 2 inlines?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Rep GoLdD,
Sounds like you should be in good shape, Bud. 
I would recommend the digital, dimmable ballast such as Lumatek. It is a great help in dialing in your temps since you have a wide range of options. You can either add a fan later if you need to, or if you want to be sure you can put in two and use a speed controller.
Good luck with it!!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Aug 10, 2010)

weedgrow said:


> where did you get those fans?


"I bought the Silenx Media Cooling System at tiger direct.com but it looks like they don't carry them anymore. Frozencpu.com has them too but cost a little more."


----------



## GoLdD (Aug 10, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Thanks for the Rep GoLdD,
> Sounds like you should be in good shape, Bud.
> I would recommend the digital, dimmable ballast such as Lumatek. It is a great help in dialing in your temps since you have a wide range of options. You can either add a fan later if you need to, or if you want to be sure you can put in two and use a speed controller.
> Good luck with it!!


Hey EvlMunkee,

I actually decided to go with a dedicated 170 cfm vortex fan for cooling the lights, my hope is that I can keep them a foot or less off the plants without burning them. I also have already bought my lighthood, seeds, ballast, bulbs, fans, cabinet, weather station and too many other odds and ends to mention. 

I plan on starting the build this week, which I'll document on RIU and hopefully help others like you did. 

I hope to start germinating this weekend.

Thanks for all your help and please stop by my cab build/grow journal (once I start it) I'd love to hear your input.

GoLdD


----------



## SensiStan (Nov 22, 2010)

Come on now Munkee, i havent forgotten about you but you've gone quiet. It worries me quite frankly and i want to know what you're up to. Are u gna do any more grows ?


----------

